#ubports 2018-06-11
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @wayneoutthere, Another person said in one of the groups that Kodi has in fact mir backend, so there you go. … You can also install the gtk backend kodi and use it via xmir, BUT the video will be non-accellerated that way so not really usable. This is perhaps going to be no longer an issue after either xmir accellerated g
<ubptgbot> raphics are fixed on ARM, or when xwayland replaces xmir and ships with accelerated graphics.
<ubptgbot> bala7s was added by: bala7s
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/1iAHJ7on.webp
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/6L1pBkwq.mp4
<ubptgbot> Jakub Hanzlík was added by: Jakub Hanzlík
<ubptgbot> <Jakub Hanzlík> Hello! Is there anyone I could speak to about how could I contribute to this interesting project? I have read everything on the web, but feel like I learned nothing - I just feel like speaking to someone who has been here for a while would be the best option 😁
<ubptgbot> Ramasai was added by: Ramasai
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Hello
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Can anyone tell me how to port Ubuntu touch os
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Micromax a103 is my phone
<ubptgbot> <Jishnurajm> I think There is a need of some helpful video tutorials about porting
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Ya
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> But I got link on porting
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Its good but as I'm a beginner it's not helping me😒
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @Ramasai, Mediatek soc
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I don't think you really can
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Oh
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> But I'll try
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> 😁
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Hehe, just bumped into this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/uphone/ (pretty old, from 06-Dec-2011). Did they plan Ubuntu Phone back then already or was this to be just some Android launcher?
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @zubozrout, They planned Ubuntu Touch back in 2009
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> just what  "ubuntu touch" was supposed to actually be changed over time
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Jakub Hanzlík, (I like a lot of people here have no "official capacity" here. I just help out when I see some issue going by that I have the interest, knowledge, skills and time to address.) … If you are interested in some specific aspect of the project and/or have particular knowledge or skills and/or useful resources
<ubptgbot>  to offer then that would indicate an appropriate way to contribute.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Jakub Hanzlík, Join Welcome & Install group
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ramasai, Android 2.2 based?
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> @Stereofont, Ahhh ahhh😂
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @CapraNorvegese, Not funny but certainly problematic
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> @Stereofont, Like nexus 5x
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> Not funny at all
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> As has been said before, a device should be selected for porting for some clear reason. 'Having that device' is not really a clear reason
<ubptgbot> <Jakub Hanzlík> Hmmm, so MTK SoCs are not portable? I built a few ROMs before, though I still consider myself a total beginner
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There are UT devices on MTK but those were first ported by Canonical, with source access
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Without that, really not possible
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> hello all, i have a question, and i hope it is not an offtopic. I am using nexus 5 with ubports, and when i plug the charger, the battery icon changes, but in 2 seconds it returns to non-charging battery icon, and the mobile does not charge any more. I have tried with 3 differents batteries and the same happens. I have also change
<ubptgbot> d the charging module from another nexus 5 and the problem still occurs. Does anyone know about this issue? Thank you!!!
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @asierurbi, Tried a different USB cable?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @Stereofont Regarding the porting, what's the best device to port UT to? I expect something that has official LineageOS support could make things easier. Then it should not be MTK. Any other factors?
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> hello @alan_griffiths , I forgot to tell that i have tried several usb cable and chargers
<ubptgbot> <Jakub Hanzlík> Oh, but if you have 1 MTK phone running UT, then its really simple to get it running on another x devices with the same soc. and theres no way getting sources from Mediatek?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @asierurbi, I've a Nexus 5 but only seen this as a result of a loose or faulty USB cable. I can only guess  that the socket in your phone is faulty. (Maybe it just needs cleaning.)
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> @alan_griffiths, i also have changed the socket from another n5 and same error 😭
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> maybe also use different adapters (the part that goes in the wall socket) maybe the phone is not accepting the voltage? (no idea if n5 does that)
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> @YougoChats, i am using the same adapters from the beginning
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @zubozrout, We had a discussion about RAM. Although there are devices running with 1Gb that is not optimal and unless you want also to develop a 'UT lite' the threshold is around 1.5Gb
<ubptgbot> <Jakub Hanzlík> @Stereofont Also, if you want to break language barrier for Czechia (I think we have a solid Ubuntu community) I could definitely work on translations
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If you want convergence, a slimport is ideal
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Jakub There would be quite a few places Czech translations could be imrpoved :). But I am not sure if translations acre currently possible.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Jakub There would be quite a few places Czech translations could be improved :). But I am not sure if translations acre currently possible.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Jakub There would be quite a few places Czech translations could be improved :). But I am not sure if translations are currently possible.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Jakub Hanzlík, We have Czech mostly?
<ubptgbot> <Jakub Hanzlík> Whooops
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> @Stereofont, Haha no it's KitKat
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Jakub Hanzlík, You could join the language group
<ubptgbot> <Jakub Hanzlík> I was looking for it on the web. Didnt notice it. Sorry.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Yeah, it's not here: https://ubports.com/community/get-involved/focus-languagetranslation
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ramasai, Halium is 5, 6 and 7 I think? Check out Halium
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @zubozrout, UT doesn't use a physical button. A small point but maybe a device without one? Also of course no 'notch'
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> What halium
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The impression I get is 2 people posting the same phone is good for morale and problem solving. Having 7 people is bad. Imagine that many people working on one oil painting… Ego and detail get in the way
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hugo Venhorst: … if you have questions while porting, you may ask them in the Halium porting group: https://t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> sorry what? i'm not porting, nor have questions about it currently, but thanks?
<ubptgbot> <Jakub Hanzlík> @zubozrout, Mhm, where can I join then?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @Jakub Hanzlík, I don't know either :(
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @Stereofont Regarding the Telegram language group, which one is that please?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Jakub Hanzlík, Can you make a username in Telegram? Allows invites and pings
<ubptgbot> <kuskus3> @Stereofont, Done.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @zubozrout, Seems like we have enough for a Czech group?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Well, I thought there is some global translation group here but if not then I only know of 3 people from the Czech Republich beign on UT Telegram now.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Well, I thought there is some global translation group here but if not then I only know of 3 people from the Czech Republich being on UT Telegram now.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Well, I thought there is some global translation group here but if not then I only know of 3 people from the Czech Republic being on UT Telegram now.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Well, I thought there is some global translation group here but if not then I only know of 3 people (including me) from the Czech Republic being on UT Telegram now.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @zubozrout, I added Jakub
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Three is enough to begin a group
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> hehe, will have to do, yes :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Will chat with Milan later
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Language groups often grow fast
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There is at least one Slovak
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> In that case could you please send me the link to that group as well?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> oh, we can merge Czech and Slovak together ... we are used to that :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @zubozrout, That group is for langauge leaders. Again, wait for Milan and we will sort out roles properly 😃
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @zubozrout, [Edit] That group is for language leaders. Again, wait for Milan and we will sort out roles properly 😃
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> aha, ok - didn't know :). Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Scandinavian group even includes Icelandic 😏
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Oh, that's one group for all 4 languages?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Yes
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Well, at least Czech and Slovak are relatively close so that we understand each other with little or no issues :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Icelandic is really quite distant
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Yeah, I'd guess so :)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 😱blue text... must... not ...click mind strong... body weak
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout, didn't y'all have a war to stop doing that? ;)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohbee What? Here? I don't think so. That was Yugoslavia afaik
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout, Existing LineageOS port is a good reference, because it means kernel source and device tree are available, so should be fairly simple to get halium working on it, and the hardware should be mostly working.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout, yeah, splitting Czechoslovakia into Czech Republic and Slovakia
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> This was a political decision in 1992, but no war fortunately :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah, right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so much going on in eastern europe in 80s-90s, my brain ends up blurring some of them together sometimes :)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Imaging living there 😃
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> british people today can relate i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well at least nobody got thrown out a window this time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @popescu_sorin, some of the Balkan states are quite nice actually. i could definitely live there
<ubptgbot> <tone36> @popescu_sorin, especially in my country......Romania is the best country to live if you  have a lots of euros if you have only lei is fucked up
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, I really recommend you to not call czechs "eastern europe" 😹
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ramasai, If it's Android 4.2+ and you have kernel sources, device/vendor trees, etc… it should be portable. If there's no kernel sources and device/vendor trees, you can't port it
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @YougoChats, .
<ubptgbot> <kuskus3> @YougoChats  Exactly why I did that
<ubptgbot> Iamclown was added by: Iamclown
<ubptgbot> <Iamclown> Mother fucking group with mother fuckers
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Hi Guy's i got today my Oneplus one now i have a wierd problem when i install dev/16.04 it install and boots then you see install updates but after some time it go to ubports recovery... ?
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> @dohbee, Yeah mine is 4.4 so call you please tell me the procedure
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> 1.update kernel … 2.update DT … 3.make changes to vendor
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> 😢I'm kinda new to this
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> But want to try it
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> A bit more clarity would be helpful
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Xray2000, Really strange, have you tried to reinstall?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @Ramasai, what is your soc
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> check in cpu-z (it's in googleplay)
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Mediatek
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Mt-6735
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, but there's more to it than that. We're looking for its model number
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> @Ramasai, This is it right
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> what was the phone again?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And it only has Android 4.2? No 5.1?
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Sorry wait
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> 6572
<ubptgbot> <Montefrio> ok
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Does your phone's manufacter provide some open source binaries?
<ubptgbot> ExploShotOo was added by: ExploShotOo
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Sorry but how will I check that?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Give us your phone model and manufacturer
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Micromax A102
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Mtk chipset
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> https://github.com/adi766/kernel_s5201ap_kk
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> 6572
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Apparently there's some source for that one
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> So next?
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Thing
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> https://github.com/adi766/android_device_Micromax_A102
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Looks like this guy has done work for that device
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> https://github.com/adi766/android_vendor_Micromax_A102
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Also you'll need to either downgrade it to cm-12.1 or update to lineage 14.1
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Oh
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> May I know y?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Halium is adapted only to these versions
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I don't know what has changed between MM and LP
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Previously I used it with cm
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Should I flash a cm
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Or lineage
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> ?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> is there lineage for it...?
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> I used rr it's ok right?
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Got it there's a lineage rom
<ubptgbot> <kuskus3> Sooo if I get a LineageOS or CM, Halium is able to work with that?
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Shall I flash it?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Link please
<ubptgbot> <kuskus3> Wait.. Wanted to try to port UT to my device, lucky enough, it has same chipset as your MicroMax
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-lineageos-t3598113
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Ok... sources for this are the links I sent you earlier
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Ok
<ubptgbot> <kuskus3> @Ramasai, Let me know how it works for you. I think I might be able to use some things from that repo
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> Sure
<ubptgbot> <Ramasai> @kuskus3
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @ExploShotOo !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Pete> Sorry to be basic but I know there is work being put in to moving to 16.04.  is it listed anywhere what the benefits will be?
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Pete, Benefits are better stability and support (security fixes) by canonical for example
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Pete, [Edit] Main benefits are better stability and support (security fixes) by canonical for example
<ubptgbot> <Pete> @unknown, Thanks.  And how is 16.04 related to the desktop OS...is it the same thing and a matter of making it fit onto mobile?  Or pretty different?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> If your asking if it will have the desktop interface on mobile, the answer is no, other than that I don't know
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> @UniversalSuperBox @mariogrip Yo! Can we shutdown the phablet git repo yet? :)
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> (I am getting pushed by the IS people to shut it down)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In review after being pushed Wednesday: https://github.com/ubports/android/pull/9
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Sorry to intrude with this unrelated question but who are IS people?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> My guess is Information Security.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I totally get the request to shut down Gerrit.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Oh, ok, thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Infrastructure services is what i thought
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> 😊
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @zubozrout, could be ISIS
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> ya
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DanChapman, "Information Systems" iirc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or better just say "BOFHs" :)
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Does anyone know how translation updates are treated on the stable and devel channels respectively? What is the schedule or what are the deadlines for when they get merged in?
<ubptgbot> <aribk> [Edit] Does anyone know how translation updates are treated on the stable and devel channels, respectively? What is the schedule or what are the deadlines for when they get merged in?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @aribk, The system translations are part of the rootfs, so "updates" for end users come via the OTAs in that respect. i don't think there is a set schedule with freeze dates and such yet, for getting new OTAs of ubports released, though
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @dohbee, As far as I've understood from the Q&A broadcasts OTA-4 is scheduled for release at the end of June. But perhaps that was tentative? Anyway, I'm interested in getting some things merged in in time for this.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it will be release candidate by end of june, and then hopefully released to stable soon after that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @aribk, are you asking about updating an existing translation that's selectable on the phone today, or getting new languages made available for use on the phone?
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Updating existing translation.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, i think they've mostly been getting merged automatically via the weblate stuff
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ping @Flohack ^^
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Thanks! Will do.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, http://translate.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But we are far from having all repos with all branches set up there
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> If you are looking for smth specific plz ask me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> thanks @Flohack just wanted to make sure i was giving accurate info to @aribk
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> I flashed 16.04 (over 15.10, but with no wipe) on my M10 and got a broken OpenStore (screenshots, but no info). So, I thought I'd try it again (16.04 over 16.04 but with a wipe this time) but the UBports installer can't seem to reboot the device: … Adb failed to reboot!, reboot failed: -1 … (yes, I'm running the latest installe
<ubptgbot> r :)  )
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> [Edit] I flashed 16.04 (over 15.10, but with no wipe) on my M10 and got a broken OpenStore (screenshots, but no info). So, I thought I'd try it again (16.04 over 16.04 but with a wipe this time) but the UBports installer can't seem to reboot the device: … Adb failed to reboot!, reboot failed: -1 … (yes, I'm running the latest i
<ubptgbot> nstaller and dev mode is on :)  )
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ronnietucker, over 15.04 i hope you mean?
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @dohbee, Sorry, yes, 15.10 ☺️
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> reboot the phone by hand? i've seen that a couple times just when running `adb reboot` by hand, but i'm not sure what caused it
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @dohbee, Using the power/volume keys?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ronnietucker, if you need to get to fastboot or recovery, yes
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Yeah. Seems like I need to use power+vol up to get it into the recovery screen first THEN let the installer autoselect and do its thing. Very odd.
<ubptgbot> <Pete> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, I run 16.04 on my desktop.  How is the desktop 16.04 related to the mobile 16.04 or are they totally different?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pete, they are different
<ubptgbot> <ExploShotOo> Hello :)
<ubptgbot> <ExploShotOo> Is the Sony Xperia Z2 or Z5 in your list for working devices?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @ExploShotOo, Z2 once I finish Sailfish
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and get a new harddrive
<ubptgbot> <ExploShotOo> 😍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ronnietucker, You could try downloading the Xenial version of the store from the web then transfer that manually to the tablet. After that follow the terminal install procedure. Worked for me
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @Stereofont, Tried that with no joy. Even tried deleting the cache folders.
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> It seems that the upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 with no wipe can cause a problem/two.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ronnietucker, hmm, i haven't had any issues on my nexus 4 switching between 15.04 and 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ronnietucker, It did need a restart (maybe two) to get comfortable
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ronnietucker, Maybe a good idea to pop into the OpenStore group
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @Stereofont, I tried a couple of times, but no dice. I ended up flashing 16.04 again, bu this time with a wipe.
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @dohbee, did you do a wipe? I didn't and that's when I got some grief from the OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ronnietucker, No wipe…
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, i didn't.  i just use `system-image-cli` on device to switch channels
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> It was weird. Even trying to install OpenStore it was giving me an error something about the calendar. I posted screenshots of it in here yesterday.
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @Flohack, Hi @Flohack. What @dohbee was referring to was his answer to my question about deadlines and schedule for merging of translation updates. I'm working on the translation to Norwegian and want to know if there's a deadline for getting changes into OTA-4 when it gets released?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No, we can do this quite close to the actual release. It starts with getting new updates to the RC channel, as soon as you see this, you should expect only 2 weeks or even 1 week to go
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But as I said, the translatable projects are just a puzzle and not all fragments are online
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Hmmm. Well, what isn't there yet can be fixed later, I'm sure. There's enough to work on as it is. ;)
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @Flohack, BTW _how_ do I see this?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> you would need to switch your device to the rc channel of 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> then you will get updates for example
<ubptgbot> <aribk> OK. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> lol
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @Flohack, At the moment, there's no RC channel, right? Then when it's there it will appear under Update settings? Am I right?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @aribk, RC is a relic of Vivid at the moment
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @aribk, Correct
<ubptgbot> <aribk> OK. Got it!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @aribk, yes
#ubports 2018-06-12
<ubptgbot> Imdanila was added by: Imdanila
<ubptgbot> <Imdanila> hi, I wanna instal ubuntu touch at Huawei Honor 4c . Should me do it ?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Right now you can't do it, but you can try to port @halium to your phone (that is not very easy and takes time) and the nyou can install ut on yout phone
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> [Edit] Right now you can't do it, but you can try to port @halium to your phone (that is not very easy and takes time) and the nyou can install ut on your phone
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> [Edit] Right now you can't do it, but you can try to port @halium to your phone (that is not very easy and takes time) and then you can install ut on your phone
<ubptgbot> <Imdanila> thx
<ubptgbot> <Texugo> @mymike00, Would you encourage a Linux-newbie like me to try the same?
<ubptgbot> <Imdanila> @mymike00, web site pls
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Imdanila, https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <Imdanila> thx
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Texugo, it's not for the faint of heart, or the impatient, but you can start by reading up on the porting guide (link above) to see if this is a hobby to take up
<ubptgbot> <Texugo> All right :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> does xmir work in xenial?
<ubptgbot> <TobiasSchimpf> Hi guis I've an issue with my Nexus 5, 15.04 r3. Ther is no mobildata nor roaming. In systemsettings both is deactvatet means the funktions are not available. Has anyone had such an issue? I already shut down and restarted the phone. Is ther a log for this?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @TobiasSchimpf, Weeks ago i had this issue also. Multiple reboots and it works. Try switch between 4G und 2G.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TobiasSchimpf, upgrading the radio firmware might help, if you're not on latest
<_kim_> Trying to install UT on a meizu pro 5 using ubports-installer 0.1.9 on windows and it stops at "pushing files to device". Also encountered many issues most of which are to do with file issues. I get "cannot stat . . .xyz" i/o error, no space left on device (after which I wiped the cache partition). Is there anything else to try?
<_kim_> So this is clearly what's causing some of the issues: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/110 now trying to find a workaround.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Kim, is your Pro5 on the Canonical version or running Android?
<_kim_> I'd use ubuntu, but that was crashing out as well. I may have a significantly more fiddly journey ahead of me than normal.
<_kim_> Android
<_kim_> Well, it was running Android. All went well with flashing the UT recovery. It is when in the recovery stage that it fails.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Kim. We give support in an install telegram group. Telegram not an option for you?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Kim. If you have not used the 15 second installer do that, then restart
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Remove all phone drivers in device manager, then install latest driver for Pro5
<_kim_> Yeah I tried that. Also tried a few other drivers.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You will tell me next that you are running XP lol
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> So, try many different cables, clean the ports, switch ports
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If you gave an encrypted partition that will block you
<_kim_> Worse, Win10. .
<_kim_> Tried new cable, difrerent port
<_kim_> Phone isn't encrypted.
<ubptgbot> <Pete> @mymike00, So why do you have to Port halium before ut?
<_kim_> ok I found the telegram group
<_kim_> I'm "J"
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Pete, Halium is a project meant to unify the Hardware Abstraction Layer for GNU/Linux mobile OS (like UT, Plasma Mobile) on devices with pre-installed Android. UT  requires it to be run and porting Halium you will allow the installation of other GNU/Linux mobile OS
<ubptgbot> <Pete> @mymike00, Thanks so it's my understanding that halium is relatively new, how we're people installing UT before halium?  Was there a halium predecessor?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Pete, Well Canonical made 2 variants to boot Ubuntu during the years, but they are similar tu Halium. Its just to make it easier for porters and to standardize the container model for UT, PlasmaOS etc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, nope. pro 5 *must* have the original Ubuntu Edition image on before ubports can flash it
<ubptgbot> andrew was added by: andrew
<ubptgbot> toshi_sanyoshi was added by: andrew
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome andrew &  @toshi_sanyoshi !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Pete> @Flohack, Got it!  Gracias
<_kim_> @dohbee any idea where I find the original Canonical UT images?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Normally the original OEM image should be on the manufacturer's site somewhere
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is a bit in the docs about where to get it for most of the retail phones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i think the pro5 is special and missing that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @arudy ^^ can you help _kim_ please? you recently went down this path to get a pro5 working with UT right?
<_kim_> I've found the Canonical system image server
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no you don't need the system-image server. you need the original OEM device image
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that is flashed via sp flash tool
<ubptgbot> parvezch was added by: parvezch
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @parvezch !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<_kim_> Got it.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Hey So I have a Nexus5 now in my hands. About to flash UBports and enabled USB Debugging but I can't seem to find anything saying OEM unlock....
<_kim_> You have to use fastboot.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @_kim_, Uhhh
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Fastboot?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Sorry you will need to tack on a bit more information or perhaps a link to something?
<_kim_> What OS are you on?
<_kim_> Are you on telegram? There is a telegram chat for install stuff might be better to jump over to there.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @_kim_, Oh this is on the IRC bridge, yes I am on telegram chatting on the supergroup. I'll do some poking around to see what that group is
<ubptgbot> <krillechritzelius> @TobiasSchimpf, Try to put the sim off and on again. This solved it for me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, @WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> <_kim_> this might help https://askubuntu.com/questions/767323/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-meizu-pro-5-that-was-originally-with-android
<ubptgbot> <TobiasSchimpf> Hi Krille thanks a lot unplug and replug the sim was the right thing for me too👍👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Ah. Which means Magic Device Tool…
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Pro 5 is not Mediatek though
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> wonder if he has the international or the chinese one
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @mateosalta, Sigh. True
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, what has that got to do with anything?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> It was a lot harder to flash the chinese one for me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pro 5 was a retail ubuntu device. the SoC is irrelevant
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, SPflashtool is for Mediatek devices?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh well maybe is a different tool needed then if spflash tool is only for mtk
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but the core issue is the same, you need the OEM Ubuntu Edition image on the device, before you can install ubports
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Yep. I think Magic Device Tool can do that
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> for mine I had to trick it to think it was internation, flash a international image, then flash a leeked image that allowed unlocking, flash ota-3 of canonical, in some strange way without recovery, upgrade busybox in the recovery, delete some temp files because it ran out of room - upgrade
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but then you can't upgrade from canonical servers anymore
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> [Edit] for mine I had to trick it to think it was internation, flash a international image, then flash a leeked image that allowed unlocking, flash ota-11 of canonical, in some strange way without recovery, upgrade busybox in the recovery, delete some temp files because it ran out of room - upgrade
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> this might be out of date, but basically this
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://askubuntu.com/questions/767323/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-meizu-pro-5-that-was-originally-with-android
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> plus this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/811031/meizu-pro5-update-fails-android-originally-no-way-to-do-ubuntu-device-flash
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but yeah, I don't recomend trying that now, those answers were very specific to versions
<ubptgbot> Alex was added by: Alex
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta, i think one has a zip or something that can be flashed on. i'm pretty sure @arudy just went through this recently
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> he had the international
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Hey in UBPorts, anyone know how to take a screenshot?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Press Vol Up+Dn simultaneously
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Can I install UT of UBports on the Meizu Pro which is Android now?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, it must have the Ubuntu Edeition OEM ROM flashed on first
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Okey, can I flash Ubuntu OEM Rom on the device while it is Android now?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you have to, if you want to use ubports
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Ah I see
<ubptgbot> <Jaume81> Where can get the Ubuntu OEM?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is there a manual of UBports on how to do this?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mostly, yes. the documentation re: pro 5 is a little lacking at the moment though, due to all the confusion around it
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Ah I see
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html
<ubptgbot> <Zack> I just saw that there was a document online of Wouter Voeten en Maarten van Druten on how to flash a stock Meizu Pro 5 to UT!
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @dohbee, yep,  I have a working update.zip + canonical's ubuntu image with the bootlogo image + the howto put ubports's ubuntu touch. I think I should send you, buyt you are on irc, can't send like that
<ubptgbot> <arudy> i think i should upload it somewhere
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Alex !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Alex> @Bolly, Thx ☺
<ubptgbot> burlaman was added by: burlaman
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @burlaman !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @Alex, 👍
<_kim_> Did it. That was fiddly as hell
#ubports 2018-06-13
<ubptgbot> <h4ppycup> Hi, is this a place to get help with UT?
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Hi @h4ppycup Welcome. You can get help here https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> You can also find more focus groups here https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <h4ppycup> Thank You.
<ubptgbot> Ion Laurentiu Nitescu was added by: Ion Laurentiu Nitescu
<ubptgbot> <Ion Laurentiu Nitescu> Ow hi
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Ion Laurentiu Nitescu, Welcome, Ion! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install Room! You can also PM any admin (a user with a star beside their username) in either room!
<ubptgbot> <h4ppycup> Hi, no one is avail in the welcome/install room. Can I ask my question here?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> well dang maybe i should wait before buying a meizu pro 5
<ubptgbot> <burlaman> Any idea for Ubuntu touch on moto g lte Thea.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @arudy, +1
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @_kim_, _kim_ you said 'did it', do you meant you installed ubuntu touch with success? (try to put '@arudy' in you awnser so i am notifyed ^^ please)
<_kim_> @arudy Yes. The process involved resizing the cache partition; this is where I was being tripped up with the installer failing. I noticed when I tried manually copying the files to the device.
<_kim_> @arudy Interestingly, I don't know if I needed to have the original ubuntu image installed. I got the same copy failed error before installing the canonical image
<_kim_> @Fuseteam Do it.
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> It seems as 16.04 r93 for the Pro 5 is broken. It hangs on the Ubuntu Touch boot screen with the dots changing colors forever...
<ubptgbot> <NYL91> Can I use my sailfish os hybris sourcea for ubuntu without major overhaul?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @TomasOqvist yes, it's broken on krillin (BQ E4.5) too
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Do not update to the latest xenial r93!!
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Too late
<ubptgbot> <arudy> Hum, sound great if it is working for you. I don,t remeber playing with cache partition since i used manually 'dd' to install the canonial ubuntu. …  Do you think you have time to make a 'howto' summary based on your bash history? I made one, but maybe i have not needed steps (since i just followed guide and used luckily the files i h
<ubptgbot> ad in my ~/.cache folders!) i'm not on my pc right now. I supose i forced mysleft to so the canonical install to have the Meizu+Ubuntu pre-boot spash screen @ _kim_
<ubptgbot> <arudy> to do*
<_kim_> @ubptgbot If you DD the image I guess it doesn't matter. I didn't have access to the original image so used the canonical image server to get an OTA image before in the end updating to UT
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @NYL91 please don't spam this group, thank you. Your post has been removed. Consider this as a first warning
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/670
<ubptgbot> <arudy> So with both your steps, and my steps, maybe someone that is not me (who understand stuff^^) could make a new howto or even script it _kim_
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @burlaman, There is a port for Moto G2 Titan but not for yours
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Don't pin stuff that notifies everyobe
<ubptgbot> <samzn> [Edit] Don't pin stuff that notifies everyone
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That was the intention
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> r93 crashes UT
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Every device?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Two at least. Possibly all. So wait until next release
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Better to take off that build then
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> I was just booting my N4 to upgrade it to latest devel.. Seems like I wont do it 😂👍
<_kim_> @arudy Yeah I might write a quick how-to specifically for UT. How I did it is all on XDA and someone has already scripted the install, so if i think about it the amount of steps necessary to make it work is much less than what I actually did.
<ubptgbot> <Corne> I would suggest removing the build
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @samzn, I agree. Pin was for time being until we sort it out
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We don't want everyone's device to go down …
<_kim_> @arudy where's the best place to put something like that? I noticed a devices page somewhere on ubports which was noticeably missing a section for the pro5.
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @arudy, i litteraly did not know how to flash my phone, i just followed the same (pdf) guide i used 15month ago when installed in my now stolen pro5, i just have the skill to read the guide, copy/paste, and, well, crossing fingers. If you have something working and bonusly scripted, it would be awesome. … Hum i don't know, maybe
<ubptgbot>  someone here could tell us, but i supose starting a new thread on the forum is a good start. Please ping me the url so i can also add my steps on it, so someone skilled can compare the value between our different process and get the best out of our both howto
<ubptgbot> <arudy> 🤘
<ubptgbot> <arudy> _kim_
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> I'm not going to lie.  I didn't even want to upgrade to r93 until I was told not to.
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @arudy, When i mean i didnt know how to flash, i meant i don' know technicly the deep steps, i only knew there are some unlock to do, filetransfert, and then tell to flash
<_kim_> Also if someone can find the original canonical image that would be amazing. I think that's necessary for the dd method to work and plus I think that method will wipe out all trace of the original flyme image.
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> HI, what is the latest Xenial r93? My OS build no. says r425?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @nhaines, 😂 do it !!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JasonMD, The latest revision number is not the same for all devices (See http://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/16.04/devel/)
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> ok thx, so am I ok?
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> r426 is the latest
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> All latest updates are affected by https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/670
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> hmm, r425 was released on the 3th as well as r426, mine seems to be ok
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JasonMD, r426 is the dangerous one for hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Best thing is wait a while until we know exactly
<_kim_> @arudy upon closer investigation, there is already a guide on the ubports forum detailing more or less the steps that I took. I'd be more than happy to condense the process into a proper how-to with the different methods (dd / original image vs resize and TWRP method) but I wonder if having another forum thread would be somewhat redundant.
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> sure thing, thx
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> yw
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> They will not brick your device but it does mean a new install will be necessary
<ubptgbot> <arudy> _kim_ if the first post of the existing thread is someone actic he could edit his post to put your updated version, if not, better to be yourself the 1st post of your thread so you can update it. In your method, do you have the need of no ubports files? (recovery, update.zip, ...). Do you have the meizu+ubuntu spash screen ?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> https://user-images.githubusercontent.com/82182/37566351-40efdd86-2a8e-11e8-8dec-b6ce861957bd.png (splash on the left side)
<_kim_> @arudy Yes.
<ubptgbot> Dixit was added by: Dixit
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @_kim_, Do you have any advice?
<_kim_> @Zack >> https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Thought I'd ask here as well
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Fwd from fourloop2002: Given latest 16.04/devel version is not usable and ubports-installer only installs the latest version does anyone know how to manually install an older version.  I have the files for hammerhead r421 from an earlier update.
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @fourloop2002, sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --device=bacon --channel=ubports-touch/16.04/devel --revision=320 … As example for oneplus one
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> thanks I'll give it a try.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> mycroft worked on my Nexus 5! awesome! 😁  … I said … "Hey Mycroft. Please reboot my phone" … boom! it worked!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Mycroft is only available for Xenial right?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think so
<ubptgbot> <koni_raid> hi, my BG E4.5 is stuck showing at the left bottom: => FASTBOOT mode...
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Xray2000, I am back in action with my Pro 5, just changed bacon->turbo and 320->92. I had to reboot it to recovery (Power + Vol up) manually after pushing though, but after a while it was back on r92.
<ubptgbot> <koni_raid> Ok, rebooting now, after holding power+vol button
<ubptgbot> MInzord was added by: MInzord
<ubptgbot> <MInzord> Hello have you got a link for unity8 for arch ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MInzord, @vanyasem ^^
<ubptgbot> Filip was added by: Filip
<ubptgbot> <MInzord> find
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> the matrix client FluffyChat has notifications: https://open-store.io/app/fluffychat.christianpauly
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Great. Now I can start attracting family and friends for the federal communication system matrix.org
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> FluffyChat is like uMatrix? same account will work?\
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> yes
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> FluffyChat is a Matrix alternative
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> Anyone interested in helping with an ota-4 feature? this should be pretty simple: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/657
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Kongkongha !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Kongkongha> Hello there and thank you. I'm just a ubport user that want to see what's happening. Have a nice day
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @MInzord, https://github.com/vanyasem/Unity8-Arch
<ubptgbot> <Jan> i
<ubptgbot> <Jan> Fwd from Jan: mooi verhaal. Die vis onsprong de dans niet. … Maar waren de jongens trots op hun vangst?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Fwd from Flohack: New Telegram version is out!!!
<Beton> one of the important (at least for me) features that should be added to UT is headphones remote control support, because for now I can't change or play/pause music without reaching to my pocket :/
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Flohack, Thanks
<Beton> I don't know if this feature refers to music-app, mediaplayer-app, lockscreen or something else
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Flohack, awesome! I hope it also fixes the issue with my nexus 5 where it stops connecting after some usage
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> using it at the moment in night mode 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but the OSK kills the night mode LOL
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hah yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> sorry but we cannot switch maliit
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @fourloop2002, an update is out now
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> @Flohack, Great thanks.
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Using the night mode 😎
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @neothethird, And it works :D, thanks a lot. Hmm, even online accounts and I didn'ŧ have to reset it the suggested way: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/602#issuecomment-396639367 … However even if I did that I still don't see Telegram listed under Ubuntu account nor I can enable it from within the app :(
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @neothethird, [Edit] And it works :D, thanks a lot. Hmm, even online accounts and I didn't have to reset it the suggested way: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/602#issuecomment-396639367 … However even if I did that I still don't see Telegram listed under Ubuntu account nor I can enable it from within the app :
<ubptgbot> (
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @zubozrout, pinging @Flohack
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @neothethird, "Just a note about the fix: once the fix lands in the image, people who will flash it using the wipe option should see missing accounts. … Those who don't want to wipe their devices should open a terminal and manually run the online-accounts-hooks binary there (it takes no options, and should quietly fix the situ
<ubptgbot> ation)."
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ah ok sry
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Flohack, we need system wide theme 😉
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Did not get it. Well Telegram can do nothing about this
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @neothethird, latest xenial is usable now?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> yep
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> This is all an issue of the system image tools for accounts hooks etc
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies, check the last post. https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/670
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Flohack, well, it's fixed for all other apps
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @neothethird, Then tell me what they did 😆
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> And I was so much looking to have Telegram notifications working :). Well, there were never any apps in the Ubuntu account section, right? Could it be that for some reason that account is different to others?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] And I was so much looking to have Telegram notifications working :). Well, there were never any apps in the Ubuntu account section, right? Could it be that for some reason that account is different from others?
<cariveri> Hi. is it possible to retrieve deleted sms ? I accidently deleted one.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @zubozrout, Yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> There arent any apps inside I guess, its also no in my 15.04
<Beton> cariveri: I think this will be hard, if it was very important SMS, maybe you can try to recover it on filesystem level
<cariveri> Beton: how would I do that?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @Flohack I just had an issue with another app having version 1.3 in manifest and it started working when I changed it to 16.04 - but that's probably not it :(
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @zubozrout, hmm which issue?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] @Flohack I just had an issue with another app having version 1.3 in apparmor and it started working when I changed it to 16.04 - but that's probably not it :(
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> It was crashing leaving no logs anywhere - and I meant apparmor, not manifest, sorry.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @zubozrout, Telegram notifications should start working when you have set up the U1 account correctly. Telegram will try at every startup to register with the push client
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> this you can also see in its log file
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> does it already work in xenial? i mean notifications for telegram?
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Is there a PDF viewer that works in 16.04? I tried the one in the OpenStore but it doesn't seem to do anything.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PgJpm4Qc3M/ … Yes, I can see this: … virtual void OnlineAccountsClient::Plugin::registerTypes(const char*) Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Client … but don't see any relevant errors :(. Maybe those apparmor lines but similar ones are in every app on Xenial and not causing any issues.
<ubptgbot> <ExploShotOo> ahrg my device isnt support yet :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, if ubuntu-push-client is running and you've registered the u1 account, they should work
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ronnietucker, Did you try in File Manager? I think one of the versions of that has it inbuilt?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> doc viewer should work
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> What happened to this one btw? … https://open-store.io/app/filemanager.sverzegnassi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh i guess the click hasn't been rebuilt for 16.04 though?
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @Stereofont, Yeah, I tap on a PDF it get to open it with OpenStore or Print
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @dohbee, Correct  😕
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ronnietucker, https://open-store.io/app/com.ubuntu.developer.bobo1993324.pdfjsviewer
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Ooo new version released today
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @advocatux, Tried that one and I didn't show up in the list of apps, opening it from OpenStore does nothing, and it doesn't show up in the list of 'open as' apps.  😕
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Ohoh latest update of camera app killed it on meizu pro 5 16.04 :(
<ubptgbot> <burlaman> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ronnietucker I tested on my xenial device and it worked. I don't remember the details though. I need to reinstall xenial to try that app again
<Beton> cariveri: afaik messages are stored in SQLite database in .local/share/history-service/history.sqlite
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @matv1, Installed from the OpenStore or the Updates screen?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> When Ubuntu Touch gets updated, is it normal for telegram app to sign you out?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Anyone know if Desktop Apps scope works on 16.04 ?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> From updates @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The updates screen is getting the wrong downloads. Now you have the camera-app for vivid
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Xray2000, it does not, because there isn't a build of it for 16.04, i think
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Who uses vivid anymore?? ;)
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @dohbee, Ok thanks Rodney....
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Alright, so easy fix then. Thnx Dalton
<Beton> cariveri: I don't know if messages are deleted from database or just marked as deleted, you can copy this database file and use sqlite browser to check this
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @advocatux, it hasn't been updated since Dec.2017
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Tested. It doesn't unfortunately.  Print hangs too
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack In Telegram it would be interesting saying what rooms you want with notifications.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ronnietucker, It doesn't matter, if a vivid app doesn't need to be recompile it should work on xenial without a problem
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Cesar_Herrera, I know. But I doubt it is possible. Telegram sends the unread message count from thier servers as-is. I have nothing in the API to control what they notify. Except that they wont notify for muted stuff
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Telegram is doing the same thing. I install it from OpenStore, it doesn't show in my list of apps, and it can't be opened from within OpenStore. Hmm...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Have you tried to refresh the list?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack, OK. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @advocatux, Yep. Tried pulling down.
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Uwriter installs and shows up fine.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> sometimes you need to try more than once, until you see that blue line
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ronnietucker, Confirmed. Also doesn't appear in File Manager's list of options
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, you can control what notifications show up on the phone, via the push helper
<Beton> cariveri: even if messages are deleted from database, you can try to use methods mentioned in this stackoverflow question: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/454942/undelete-accidentally-deleted-records-in-sqlite3
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @Stereofont, I'm getting the same for Telegram too.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so you could theoretically have more fine grained control than telegram API allows for
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but whether it's worthwhile to do so, is a separate question of course :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Cesar_Herrera, You mean this one? https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues/131
<Beton> cariveri: just remember to only work on copy of database ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, oh is that for the icon on the launcher panel?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> This is why I am asking what @Cesar_Herrera is talking about ;)
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> So something weird happened with the update. Had to uninstall and reinstall telegram for it to work.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> how do you clean the cache for the system settings updates? my updates are failing :(
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which device
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Javacookies, Getting a update failed?
<cariveri> Beton: ok, thank you. I got trouble to establish a wifi connection. a problem of the router, I think. still, it will me take some time until that is working and I can go on to tackle this message thing. :(
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @AlexanderPlaza, yes, but it's a bit different actually 😅...system image upgrade is failing...I have multirom
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> and I just want to try to redownload first the uodates and see if it'll work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They get stored on the cache partition, `/cache`.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> really? the files downloaded in the system settings app? can I access that in the file manager?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess so if you unlock it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but the files are probably owned by root
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think you can delete them from file manager app
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Is it safe to update within system settings or on the app store
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't do system update from app store i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> only from system settings
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for app updates i guess it doesn't matter which one you update from
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> So latest update broke front facing camera on nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Update to camera app
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I got them deleted and I'm redownloading, thanks for the help 😁
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AlexanderPlaza, do you mean it freezes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because if that's the case, try taking a picture with the back camera.https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/611
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Because if that's the case, try taking a picture with the back camera. https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/611
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Flashes green. Shows a frozen image of what the camera was facing last.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, same bug.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nothing new
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Just did that. Freezes up the camera.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> What telegram app do people suggest for UBPort?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the native one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want notifications to work anyway. it's still an old protocol version though, so not all features of telegram service will work
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, We have a native one?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Is it the webtelegram? Thats the only one in the store that doesn't say unofficial
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://open-store.io/app/com.ubuntu.telegram
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's the unofficial one
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unofficial meaning Telegram didn't make it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not "is bad" or "is not the recommended app"
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> an app could be both unofficial and native @AlexanderPlaza
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which is ironic, since telegram worked with canonical to get it made
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or something like that
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Mmm
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Alright
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, "uMatriks" not 'Matrix' alternative to be clear ;)
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack, The app Telegam allows say the room that wiil have notifications. Sorry.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack, [Edit] The app Telegam allows to ay the room that wiil have notifications. Sorry.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack, [Edit] The app Telegam allows to say the room that wiil have notifications. Sorry.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack, [Edit] The app Telegram allows to say the room that wiil have notifications. Sorry.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, I had to add this. We need to slowly follow their guidelines. BTW when Canonical did it, Telegram had no policy that we need to use unofficial in the title. But now it does. Also the icon needs to change, sadly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah i know. it's annoying
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Flohack, no, the icon is ok, it's not the official one
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok this we need to check xD
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack, [Edit] The app Telegram allows to say the room that will have notifications. Sorry.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> we already discussed about this, don't you remeber?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Is convergence actually a thing or was it Cannonical's plan only?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or more accurately, it is everything
<ubptgbot> <Vinz> hi! i just ran in to the issue of how to update baseband & other firmware for the FP2 on the forum. if i run the command it says: device not found. can anybody help me out?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Vinz, I did it the coward's way. Installed Android most recent version, then came back 😃
<ubptgbot> <Vinz> is there a step by step guide to do this? :-)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Vinz, https://support.fairphone.com/hc/en-us/articles/207914363-Manually-install-Fairphone-OS-for-the-Fairphone-2
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Then use UBports installer
<ubptgbot> <Linuxman1> Anyone has a link/invite to Halium group, please?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @halium
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Linuxman1, @halium
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Lol
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> how the hell were you THAT fast?
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> @haloum
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> [Edit] @halium
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> So now he has three to try 😃
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> xD lol
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Third time's the charm
<ubptgbot> <Vinz> @Stereofont, tanx!
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Does UBPorts have chromecast support? I am thinking of a quick and easy way to connect any monitor to my Nexus5
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> chromecast no, it has miracast
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AlexanderPlaza, Nothing built in, no. There has been some discussion about how something equivalent might be possible
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> the experience is super slow right now anyways
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> So if I wanted to use an external monitor I would need something like microusb to hdmi?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Slimport on Nexus 5 and BQ tablets
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fwd from dohbee: the nexus devices support Slimport, the M10 has a direct HDMI connector, and Pro 5 works with Miracast (probably lots of other devices will too). I don't know what devices support MHL if any, or what the OnePlus or Fairphone devices support there.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Correction. HDMI mini for the tablet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, you need slimport, or use wireless display with miracast adapter on your monitor
<ubptgbot> Io Note4 - Rocco was added by: Io Note4 - Rocco
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 1600 members
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Welcome back rocco
<ubptgbot> <Io Note4 - Rocco> Thanks. Hi all. Installed on my OPO r326 developer xenial version that created boot problem. Now with new r328 version my phone doesn't boot anymore. Someone has some ideas?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We are checking that out. Trying to verify
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've installed the newest version on all my devices and it works properly. Is there a new problem?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Only OPO reported
<ubptgbot> <Io Note4 - Rocco> Returning to vivid my OPO reboots regularly, but with new version doesn't
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Thanks. I will need to check out the miracast because then it would be a more universal solution with my other devices... … Just curious to know however. How well is the latency?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> #670 Rocky58
<ubptgbot> <Io Note4 - Rocco> @Stereofont, ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Io Note4 - Rocco, The github comment
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Io Note4 - Rocco, About OPO
<ubptgbot> <Io Note4 - Rocco> Yes, but that didn't solved my problem
<ubptgbot> <Io Note4 - Rocco> Ti remains at welcome screen
<ubptgbot> <Io Note4 - Rocco> Boh!!! And now?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Io Note4 - Rocco, It is only just reported. It will take time to sort it out…
<ubptgbot> <Io Note4 - Rocco> But NeoTheThird wrote that he solved. Not for me
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @matv1, No, for me it stopped working after r89 or something. Thought new version of camera app fixed it, but no.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Io Note4 - Rocco, But yours is about a new version, so may be a new issue entirely
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Io Note4 - Rocco, what welcome screen? are we sure it's the same issue as the previous one that was fixed?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> First step is to see if anyone else got the same problem
<ubptgbot> <Io Note4 - Rocco> O+1 in the middle of screen and android on bottom screen
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, the bootloader then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <Io Note4 - Rocco> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Io Note4 - Rocco> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/VjboYv02.png
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Anyone know where we are on this issue? … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/611 … Once this is resolved, I will be upgrading to 16.04 😁
#ubports 2018-06-14
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Io Note4 - Rocco, My opo is being weird too!
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/0J4pl48J.png
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Video, 24s) https://irc.ubports.com/VDJ6xj5O.mp4
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @PhoenixLandPirate, I love that startup screen though...
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @amolith, in my case when Dekko2 is released :)
<ubptgbot> <Io Note4 - Rocco> @PhoenixLandPirate, Yesss, also for me
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Only two major issues now prevent me from start using my Pro 5 with xenial as daily driver: … 1) Camera app not launching at all (https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/667) … 2) Calendar crashes every time I launch it (https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/656) … Otherwise I am good to go. Of course a working G
<ubptgbot> PS would be nice, but I am not depending on it.
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Some info for @h4ppycup which might be useful to others 😋
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Fwd from fourloop2002: FYI I have a Nexus 5 D821 which was not able to make or receive phone calls on either 15.04 or 16.04.  I reinstalled Android, tried LineageOS, and attempted multiple log monitoring. ofono scripts, etc, etc.  Eventually I changed my service provider and now I can make and receive phone calls.  So it
<ubptgbot> appears that the frequency bands your service provider uses for each of the services phone calls, SMS, MMS and mobile data can break the phone.  Try different service provider(s) to see if this solves your issue.  Good luck!
<ubptgbot> <HansjoergNiederegger> trouble with nextcloud account: bq E5 16.04 r95  when i try to enter my owncloud it always give me "Invalid host URL" i have https:// for my nextcloud. anybody here know what to do?
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> It could be related to self-signed certificates (message is misleading in that case).
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @TomasOqvist, I confirm the issues for what concerns the camera app and the GPS which doesn't work at all on my Pro5.
<ubptgbot> <HansjoergNiederegger> @Ingo_FP_Angel, its a letsencrypt ssl certificate on my server. do you know how to fix it?
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> No, sorry. I would have assumed a Letsencrypt certificate would work.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> So are notifications for the Telegram app still broken on Xenial?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> yes
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> just making sure I'm not alone :B
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/602 supposedly fixed already but it still doesn't seem to register with ubuntu one for some reason, oh well
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Those problems are patchy. Seems related to registration, so it affects some accounts but not most 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> odd.
<duud> developers here? hammerhead doesn't use the deep-sleep states on 16.04, probably a wakelock issue. Can someone assist me pls how to check powerstates/wakelocks on ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> duud, grabbing and releasing wakelocks should be announced in /var/log/syslog
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Otherwise it'll be in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @duud, thats related to? https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/674
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's probably just from observation rather than a bug report
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> #674 doesn't seem to affect arale at all
<duud> UniSuperBox:Thx, 'cat /sys/kernel/debug/wakeup_sources' reveals the deep-sleep is prevented by grep msm_serial_hs_dma. This is a bleutooth device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> duud, do you have one connected?
<duud> UniSuperBox: No, bluetooth is disabled on the phone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. I'm not sure then.
<duud> How are services managed on UT? In particular, how to stop all bluetooth related services like '/usr/sbin/bluetoothd'?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `initctl list` with and without sudo will give you a full list of running services, then `stop service` will do what you desire
<duud> Thx, the bt service is probably opening the bt-device without properly notifying it to release the wakelock
<duud> killing '/usr/bin/hciattach' releases the wakelock, so there seems to be power management issues in the bluetooth stack. I'll check if hammerhead goes into deep-sleep after killing hciattach
<duud> UniSuperBox: Is there something like a maintainer for hammerhead? I'm not sure how ubports is organized.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The number of developers pretty much means "the developer" is "the project"
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> Yes, opo camera app, zoom function works!
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> 16.04 that is
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Pro 5 camera worked perfectly up until xenial r91
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> :(
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> r329
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> And flash 😃
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> So next thing could be the phone gets permission to use the microphone so I can make a call?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @duud, Bluetooth is 99% upstream in normal Ubuntu and with the Bluez package. There is not much special what is done for Ubuntu Touch itself
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, there was a different (newer) build of bluez in the overlay ppa. if we're building xenial without that now, and it wasn't copied to ubports, perhaps there is a regression
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Yay new version of Ubuntu Touch R429 already released. Downloading now 😊
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, there are definitely some differences, as i have a bluetooth device that would pair and work fine with bluez on even the vivid image on nexus 4, but would not pair with the same bluez build on my PC on 16.04, nor the backported version from 18.04 on 16.04, but does work fine with 18.04 installed.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so there is definitely something going on with blueooth i think, that is not quite the same as stock ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes the overlay might be, except that someone said, it was just the xenial version put into it. But we can check this
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, it was not. there was a newer version in xenial overlay, than is in stock ubuntu 16.04, as well
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hmm interesting
<sander^home> Hi. Looks I cant turn off wireless network when I try to share a network connection.
<sander^home> the wireless network is most likely blocking becouse its a non funtioning network now
<duud> Flohack: msm_serial_hs_dma definitely holds a wakelock all the time preventing hammerhead from going deep sleep. I'm not sure how bt-power-management is supposed to work. Android usually has a bluesleep service running on hammerhead - this is not the case on 16.04
<duud> btw. hammerhead is pretty usable on 16.04 beside video recording not working and more importantly the battery drain/ wakelock issue
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @duud, In 15.04 the wave lock works?
<duud> sry no idea, I've installed ut for the first time a couple hours ago
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You should try vivid and compare to be have more a realistic input
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> In vivid the battery drain is ok
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Not amazing just ok maybe you are having the same experience with xenial
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> In comparison to android
<duud> malditobastardo: I don't think this is necessary. It's pretty easy to see what's keeping the device from going into deep sleep, just by doing 'cat /sys/kernel/debug/wakeup_sources'. After killing '/usr/bin/hciattach' hammerhead goes properly into deep sleep on 16.04.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, i'm guessing there's a regression with bluetooth
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] You should try vivid and compare to have a more realistic input
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Understood. Thanks for the answers
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I will hold the jump to xenial then
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Battery drain is a huge deal
<duud> malditobastardo: It's pretty possible that 15.04 is having the same issue
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @duud, Could you please open a detailed issue in the bug report?
<duud> Yes ofc, not sure when. Where are issues tracked?
<Beton> duud: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/ i think
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @duud, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues
<duud> thx
<duud> done
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> this has been asked several times, but, as I am too stupid, how can I make SSH via USB working on startup?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @IGNNE, ... SSH via USB?
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> That is all I get. There is something listening, but it immediately drops the connection
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @IGNNE, you need the phablet-shell script
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/XigRHzOl.null
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> But I have no adb, I am just (again) trying to port my device. I get the Usb-Network-Interface, I can set the IP and route, I can ping the device but it won't connect to ssh
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/ssh.html
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well yes, but what is the error you're getting @IGNNE?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Plug for @ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] (Plug for @ubports_porting)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh well, initial porting is a different issue i guess
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes, I forgot there is this other group. Sorry!
<duud> Just go give you an impression about the difference in power consumption. The battery died after about 6-7h without using the phone, now it's on 85% after 6h. The battery is pretty old but as you can see the difference is huge.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @duud, thats a lot
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> duud, you are our hope for getting a fix for the battery life
<duud> I'm not familiar with the bluetooth stack in ut, I also don't know how power management is supposed to work on the android side on hammerhead. So for now I simply kill /usr/bin/hciattach as I'm not using bluetooth anyway - but with this 16.04 is perfectly usable now. Maybe someone with more understanding will take a look at it.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I will test on vivid in a few minutes
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @advocatux, turns out Pdfjsviewer *does* work in 16.04, but it seems to need a reboot to show up in the apps list and to be used with File Manager as an 'open as' option.
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @advocatux, [Edit] turns out Pdfjsviewer does work in 16.04, but it seems to need a reboot to show up in the apps list and to be used with File Manager as an 'open as' option.
<duud> malditobastardo: also check the output of 'cat /sys/kernel/debug/wakeup_sources' it reports the total time each wakelock was hold, in particular the line containing msm_serial_hs_dma, this one was preventing my phone from going into deep sleep.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ronnietucker 👍
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Same on N5/vivid
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @duud, Thanks I will follow your instructions because we were speaking with @advocatux about using `sudo killall hciattach` to do it, etc
<ubptgbot> <libremax> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/676
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, pkill, not killall
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Why?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Xkill
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> pkill -9 is always good
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> pkill was the best bet
<ubptgbot> <libremax> kill process_number
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] pkill -9 was the best bet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, because `killall` behavior on linux is not the same as other unixes. `sudo killall` on sunos/solaris for example would kill all running processes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `pkill` is the correct way to kill all instances of a process name matching a pattern
<duud> isn't it funny, we have a killall command on UNIXes ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or i guess i should say `GNU killall` behavior is non-standard, rather
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Hmm. I've always used `killall`. Time to change another habit 😉 Lol thank you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so yeah, pkill is "safer" everywhere, so good practice to use it even when killall does the same thing :)
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Going with the standard and "safe" route is always best.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @duud, Good thank you
<duud> this irc channel is forwarded to telegram via ubptgbot, right?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @duud, Yes that's now it works I believe Duud
<ubptgbot> Ivanuzzu was added by: Ivanuzzu
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Ivanuzzu, Welcome Ivan. Amazing name :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Be sure to check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to learn more about UT
<ubptgbot> <Ivanuzzu> Hi
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/NrdhxYBz.webp
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> sorry :)
<ubptgbot> <Ivanuzzu> I nave only one question, i would install this OS on my nexus 4, but it is possibile use android ap with anbox?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Ivanuzzu, Iirc anbox is not supported on n4
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> not on Qualcomm devices yet, needs debugging
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> (can I make a wish?)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] sorry :), I accidentally clicked on a sticker. Not sure if I deleted it for everyone so please ignore it is still there.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @NotKit, Sure :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Go ahead
<ubptgbot> <Ivanuzzu> So, in a future can be possible? I love this OS, but needs app 😁
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ivanuzzu, it's the plan
<ubptgbot> <Ivanuzzu> OK, thanks for information
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> If I understood it right for Anbox all kernels need to be recompiled. Are there sources for every supported device?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Is anbox broken because of kernels being too old?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Kernel is under the GPL, the user space drivers are not
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @VeryOriginalUsername, No
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Normally it installs the binder driver as a module. Since we already have a binder, it gets interfered with
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And also module loading is sticky and DKMS is an unlikely dream
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And messy. DKMS is messy.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @UniversalSuperBox, technically we don't need separate binder driver, but patch the existing one to support namespaces
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> at least this kinda works for 3.10 on SF
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, especially when you're not entirely debian based
<ubptgbot> <RaphaelItsMe> (Photo, 802x630) https://irc.ubports.com/zHDbple0.png why is that?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @NotKit, Yep
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @RaphaelItsMe, Is your device unlocked?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Already some news about if the UBports FileManager does support SFTP file exchange?
<ubptgbot> <RaphaelItsMe> @ignorare, it works now,  version 0.13 did not work on my ubuntu 18.04. version 0.12 did the job
<ubptgbot> <RaphaelItsMe> @UniversalSuperBox, it works now,  version 0.13 did not work on my ubuntu 18.04. version 0.12 did the job
#ubports 2018-06-15
<ubptgbot> Shelandy was added by: Shelandy
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @duud, Still testing but i am noticing a huge battery impact with thia
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Shelandy, Be sure to check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to learn more about UT
<ubptgbot> King was added by: King
<ubptgbot> <King> Hey @Stereofont u r going to much
<ubptgbot> <King> Why r u blocking me for asking questions
<ubptgbot> <King> [Edit] Hey @Stereofont u r going too much
<ubptgbot> <King> Any one tell me how to screen record in UT
<ubptgbot> <King> I tried this adb exec-out timeout 120 mirscreencast -m /run/mir_socket --stdout --cap-interval 2 -s 384 640 | mplayer -demuxer rawvideo -rawvideo w=384:h=640:format=rgba - … But nothing happenef
<ubptgbot> <King> [Edit] I tried this adb exec-out timeout 120 mirscreencast -m /run/mir_socket --stdout --cap-interval 2 -s 384 640 | mplayer -demuxer rawvideo -rawvideo w=384:h=640:format=rgba - … But nothing happened
<ubptgbot> <King> [Edit] I tried this …  adb exec-out timeout 120 mirscreencast -m /run/mir_socket --stdout --cap-interval 2 -s 384 640 | mplayer -demuxer rawvideo -rawvideo w=384:h=640:format=rgba - … But nothing happened
<ubptgbot> <libremax> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/screencasting.html
<ubptgbot> King was added by: King
<ubptgbot> <King> Where will the video file saved?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it should be played, not saved
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> (with provided command)
<ubptgbot> <King> Can u tell me the procedure or tutorial iam very confused
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> first, do you get it displayed?
<ubptgbot> <King> Nope, but I get some options after the entered code …  like -i for blah -u for blah blah something like thst
<ubptgbot> <King> [Edit] Nope, but I get some options after the entered code …  like -i for blah -u for blah blah something like that
<ubptgbot> <King> -fs for full screen
<ubptgbot> Maheshwee was added by: Maheshwee
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Maheshwee, Hi Mahesh S, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> King was added by: King
<ubptgbot> <King> Will who is gonna answer me
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @King, Please be patient. This is just rude
<ubptgbot> <amolith> http://i.imgur.com/2a4C3Nh.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> DO IT
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🤘
<duud> Some update about battery on hammerhead/xenial after the bt-wakelock workaround. 10% in about 10h with only cellular enabled (mobile data, wifi and so on disabled). That's on an old battery, so that's a pretty good result.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @King, Why you joined this group 3 times in a row?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> duud what do you mean with "10%"? the battery lost only 10% in 10 hours or after 10h it went from 100% to 10%?
<duud> mymike00: the battery lost 10% in 10 hours
<ubptgbot> <Derray> @mymike00, 90% loss after 10 hours, wouldn't be good 😅
<duud> it depends ofc on how accurate the battery readings are, but it went from 70% to 59% in about 10h, that's a very good result with cellular enabled on an old battery, so it looks like there were almost no cpu wakeups.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Derray, yeah in fact. the first time I read I get like this and I was confused 😟...
<ubptgbot> <Pradhana14> Hello guys, is it possible i install anbox on my nexus 5 with ut 16.04/devel?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Install - why not, run.... well, there's gonna be a problem
<duud> btw. has someone an idea, how to setup the device startup such that hciattach gets killed after each reboot and also such that it this setup survives updates?
<duud> or something that prevents hciattach from being started such that it survives updates
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, i think he left again (or someone kicked him out)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pradhana14, you can probably install it. you can't use it yet though, no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @duud, Fix the real prolem? :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @duud, my battery is lasting much longer without any use, when I start to use for TG, using the Browser or making a call, the consumption is the same as usual, I cant notice any difference But when its blocked its by far much much better
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/LK0RWUI0.png
<duud> dohbee: yes, that's the right way do to it, I've no time for it unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I did: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo pkill -9 hciattach
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, but was it running?
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> is there a light version of ubport os ?
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> ~ # tar -vxf test/ubports-e5cf0885f061c9615931cf863a43f65d8590aa71027315ad719992 … 52ce118868.tar.xz … tar: write error: No space left on device … tar: short write … ~ # df -h … Filesystem                Size      Used Available Use% Mounted on … /dev/block/platform/mtk-msdc.0/by-name/system …                           1.2G      1.2
<ubptgbot> G         0 100% /system
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what device?
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> meizu mx4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> do you have Ubuntu Edition OEM image on it already?
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> nope
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/JlrfTCbH.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, you must have it before you can flash ubports. the partition layout is different on the retail Ubuntu Edition devices like the MX4
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> where can i find the ubuntu edition files?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wouterx, see https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html and the notes about mx4
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> thx
<duud> malditobastardo: that's exactly what I'm talking about. The device wasn't able to go into deep sleep states when it's not being used.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @duud, I just flashed latest xenial image onto my nexus5, and there's no hciattach running, and no bt in wakeup_sources
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure if that's because my phone is damaged, but it's what i see
<duud> ps ax|grep hciatt
<duud> 2780 ?        S      0:00  /usr/bin/hciattach -f /system/vendor/firmware ttyHS99 bcm43xx 4000000 flow sleep /data/property/persist.service.bdroid.bdaddr
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's sure here.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> 16.04 is less stable than I expected 😕
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Anyone know how to set the time to military?
<ubptgbot> fred barhum was added by: fred barhum
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, you can't change it to such in all the places, unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a longstanding issue about that
<ubptgbot> <fred barhum> i i have some problem with the ubport installer , my phone is not detected ... ( bq aquaris e5 ubuntu edition)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fred barhum, please join @WelcomePlus for installation help
<ubptgbot> <fred barhum> ok thanks
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Is it on 16.04 or 15.04?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Interesting quirk with the Nexus 5 camera: If you snap a picture while it's frozen, it still snaps the picture.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Picture taking and viewfinder are completely separate processes, kinda neat.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, on all ubuntu phone versions. like, you can set 12hr time for indicator, but it won't change what you see on the lock screen
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> currently the only way to get 12hr time everywhere, is to select a locale that uses 12hr time, i think
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, It did for me 😕
<ubptgbot> <amolith> On 15.04 I mean
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I wonder why we decided we wouldnt communicate about a cli install of ut. at least i can not find it in our docs
<ubptgbot> <matv1> ubports-installer is rather hit or miss
<ubptgbot> <matv1> cli never fails
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep but windows users that doesn't want to learn the basics are always a problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @matv1, what cli?
<ubptgbot> <Joa L> Command line interface
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Is there a secret cli for installing UT?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ubuntu-device-flash still works, but it hasn't been brought past 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, right that's what i was getting at. i know what cli means, i was asking which one he meant (there was also magic-device-tool which is deprecated as well)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> oh right that does not work either now. for 16.04/devel .my statement was premature
<ubptgbot> <matv1> so now what
<ubptgbot> <matv1> how to troubleshoot either the regular installer then?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> one can probably fork/build u-d-f pretty easily on other platforms
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but ubports-installer is also mostly the same code in respect to flashing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's probably better to fix the issues in it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (ubuntu-device-flash package from 16.04 will work on 18.04 just fine though, fwiw)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I am flashing from 16.04 desktop to 16.04 phone
<ubptgbot> <matv1> at least trying to
<ubptgbot> <matv1> but no idea on why its all faling
<ubptgbot> <matv1> anyway ppl expect me to fix dinner. be back shortly :)
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @matv1, Is it failing to find the device, or make it reboot? I had that problem and someone here told me to manually put the device into the boot menu, and that worked for me.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Has anyone been having issues with telegram? I've tried 15.10 (r3) and 16.04 but it'll work for a while, and such. But after a few hours it kicks me back to the login screen where I need to type in my number and such...
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> This is on a Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think I've experienced that on xenial
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Javacookies, I’ve experience that both versions. (Reimaged the last two days )
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @AlexanderPlaza it's working fine for me on vivid and xenial
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AlexanderPlaza, Where do you live?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Flohack, Canada.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @advocatux, What version of telegram are you running?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> v2.5.4.0
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @UniversalSuperBox, I don't mind taking care of it again. But if will most likely become a snap 😉
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> and maybe homebrew support for macs
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's fine. I think snaps can make udev rules either now or soon as well
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're probably more knowledgeable of that
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AlexanderPlaza, I am sorry to say but we got irregular problems due to Telegram distributing users between datacenters around the world sometimes, and the Telegram app chokes on that. Ask @wayneoutthere he is also from Canada and has seen this multiple times
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> It really works onl ywell in Europe 😆
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Flohack, Haha that minds me when some of the first devices for Ubuntu Touch came out. Most of them only in Europe. xD
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Thanks Florian. 😊
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> There's always the Telegram webapp?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, doesn't have push notifications
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Mmmm... I assume snaps don't just work within UBports?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nope
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @dohbee is there a laundry list of things to get done to get them to work on 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> laundry the size of a planet i guess
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> First thing to check would be whether or not the kernel have the appropriate features built in
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess if the kernel side works, they can be used just fine in libertine
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But before that, you'd need to clear up more space on the image since we're out of space
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but making snaps work with proper mir and unity8 apis and everything is a prospect i wish upon no human
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it was a huge pain when i was getting paid to work on that, but it was "da wey" and we had way more opportunity for influence of certain things
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think that process would be natural with Mir still being supported
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a matter of updating Mir in Ubuntu Touch to the latest version
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not a small matter
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mir is an exceptionally tiny part of the problem though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unity8, though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the real problem is everything else on top
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and then the issue of actually getting things changed in snapd itself
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Here's a question from a C++ noob. If some code seems to be calling a function that doesn't exist, shouldn't it fail to build, let alone run?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> interfaces being a hard-coded list there was always a problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, compiling may be fine, as symbols can be resolved at runtime
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, it was an inline function in the header
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what function doesn't exist?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> derp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, those :)
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> well, I blame that on killing the `personal` snap (of type os, from higher management), with bases, most things could be streamlined.
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> yes interfaces are hard fixed, but I like this model a lot more than the current one in Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can bring a different concern, then. Where is support for alternate snap stores?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is it working yet?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> was that actually happening?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I remember much ado about it in the early days, but now silence
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i was never aware of any plan of having alternate stores hosted outside the canonical snap store infrastructure
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I very clearly remember discussion about it on Linux Unplugged with Chris saying something about the PPA problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there have been "alternate" stores hosted by canonical for a long time
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> haven't figured out how to flash Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> Could someone confirm that you need an Ubuntu 14 system to do it? (I have 17 and 18 running)?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't need ubuntu 14.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can flash from 18.04
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> Great, thanks, I'll try with that
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Buck Montana, My understanding is you can do it using either version.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> The only thing is make sure your boot loader is unlocked.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (or macos, or windows)
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> yes, I did that repeatedly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and back up your data
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> You can flash from os X?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, ubports-installer is built for all platforms
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> Thanks - I guess I need to RTFM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, except for phones (we really should fix that, so you can flash other phones from your ubuntu phone more easily)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, matrix :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Yo dawg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, why aren't you using it?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> because you are here, rodney. and i need to talk to you regularly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yo dawg, i heard you like matrix, so there's a matrix bridge so you can talk on telegram channels from matrix
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> word to your family!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Nooooo no no no, Telematrix is not a good option at this room's size
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> deport the inactive interlopers?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Telematrix also doesn't handle leaves well. ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> My personal 2 cents: I can understand that ppl want to be free and independent from WhatsApp etc. but Telegram is really not a bad choice. Their clients is working on all major platforms, and its entry level is very low. It starts with Matrix and ends with XMPP. Those tools are not easily to handle. Just make a simple test, let your
<ubptgbot>  mum install Matrix, and see if she has the same smooth experience like with Telegram. And the bridges are bringing even more frustration since they cannot bridge everything, as we know already.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Flohack, I think it also works pretty nice that even if all else fails you have a web client that works. (Never used it yet though)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack it's easier to use Telegrandma 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, well it isn't about what one's mum uses
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> Oh, but it is!
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> Who else do we really talk to?
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> ....OK, maybe that's just me
<ubptgbot> Mase Samrat was added by: Mase Samrat
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, The only solution for me to stay in touch with my family using UT is thanks to mariusgrip uMatriks. Atm our only bridge to perform video/voice calls. And they use Matrix in android/ios to stay in touch with me without issues
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Mom and dad +64yrs.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, i love how whenever people talk about these applications, they always bring up talking to parents and older generations. like, hello, it's a PHONE we're talking about. can still ring them up just fine, or send an SMS
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yes but my parents live in the other side of the planet and making videocalls are important
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Right, a traditional phone call is very expensive, even more when you can make a "free" call using any of those apps
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @advocatux, Exactly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well in some situations that's true
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it's not a general fact
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I am just saying why Matrix is essential for me right now. More alternatives are welcome.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> however, it is a fact that we have multiple ways for people to keep in contact with each other, even if we don't have support for all possible ways
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> acting like some don't exist, as an attempt to claim one is "enough" is i think not a good thing to do
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Well. Skype used to be the way to go.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so did walking a mile to send a telegram :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (a literal telegram, not this russian service)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and you can alawys train some pigeons :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the latency sucks, but you can even send video via passenger pigeon
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and might not be a bad thing to get some practice at, considering the state of affairs around the world ;)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> ...
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Passenger pigeons will be illegal in the UK and will be dead in many other country's so I don't think that should be your main concern.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Did you mean
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> messenger
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> ?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yes
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> y ban them
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> animal protection or what
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> err i think we are getting a bit OT for sure now :)
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> dying OT is the fastest way to make me appear here hence I have nothing to do with UT now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @K31j0, ?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Stereofont, no devboard to port to, no supported device to install to
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> sticking 'round here just because
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @K31j0, Which takes a special level of dedication, so thank you
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @K31j0, No supported device = insufficient funds?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I'm happy to help with any issues I can find a solution to though and will port something one day
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Stereofont, yeah, fp2 is really expensive you know
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I'd like to have one, but no money
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Why not a cheaper option?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I'll probably port Xperia Z2 once I get anything hybris-based to run on it flawlessly
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Stereofont, Can't find a decent Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I imagine porting is difficult if you don't have a supported device as a reference base?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, it's a strange sadism
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i don't judge
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i do it myself
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Oh I don't think so
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> You can tell if WiFi and other hardware things don't work without a reference base
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> it'd get funnier if some app wasn't liking the port
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It just seems that day to day familiarity with UT would be a help or inspiration
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Well, I thought we had some official mechanisms to help developers so maybe someone will pick up on that
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I prefer to port SailfishOS first to have patches to port to Halium and avoid fuckups
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but that's just me
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If I remember right, your postal service is not the greatest …
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> like that Z2 has totally broken ofono right now
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and I need somebody from #sailfishos-porters to help me fix it
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> also, media playback/camera
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and I'll be finished with  that and ready to port halium
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Rudi knows Sailfish?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Rudi?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Seems I don't know somebody that is probably important
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @K31j0, @Xray2000
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If my memory is right, he has worked a lot with Sailfish OS
<ubptgbot> <RaphaelItsMe> is it possible to run anbox on the fp2 by now?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> No i don't think so, the efforts are still focus on migrating to Xenial, what anbox needs :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Exactly, also Qualcomm devices are proving quite troublesome
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> well
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but MTK doesn't have
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> ##linux-msm :P
#ubports 2018-06-16
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I've had a couple of people ask me (both IRL and in other TG groups) if there's a way to try Ubuntu Touch before installing it, like something they can put in VirtualBox. Is this a thing, does it need to be a thing, or does it need to not be a thing?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/this-week-in-mir-15th-june-2018/6558
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, It is not really a thing
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> hi  - I'm trying to install touch on a nexus 5 using the Mac app.
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> I've gotten to the "please reboot to bootloader" screen, which I've done but nothing is happening
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> I tried selecting "start" but that didn't help either
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> I had to manually select the device too, but I think the app recognized that it was connected
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> ....not sure now though.
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> Is the device sensitive to the type of cable?
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> changed cables twice...no difference
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @amolith, as discussed in multiple gseveral times in several groups - this could be solved by all of us doing @popescu_sorin style videos online so people can see all the parts without trying.  otherwise, let them install it and join the party to see it, I say. :)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @wayneoutthere, I'm still trying to figure out `ffmpeg`` so I can encode the raw video file I have of UT so we can have some screen recordings for youtube
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @wayneoutthere, [Edit] I'm still trying to figure out `ffmpeg` so I can encode the raw video file I have of UT so we can have some screen recordings for youtube
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Videos don't give a feeling. They're a good start, but don't really let you preview the experience. You can't use someone else's phone vicariously through them
<ubptgbot> <v1kky> LSD - Audio ft. Sia, Diplo, Labrinth (HOPEX & Ugo Melone Remix) … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbMkHRMUWWo
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @v1kky please keep off-topic chat to @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, At SELF, I ended up passing my phone around a group of almost 20 people lol
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, this is true. best thing is loca community ... but until then, videos help
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> quick clarifction - I've posted a couple of questions here, but got no response....am I posting in the wrong group?
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @Buck Montana, Installation questions best asked in https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <Mase Samrat> Can i install ubuntu touch on samsung a9 pro?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @K31j0, Hi Kejo, i'm just read the backlog, yes i have still my Sailfish OS device Jolla C here, so if i'm not mistake you have proting problems ?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @K31j0, [Edit] Hi Kejo, i'm just read the backlog, yes i have still my Sailfish OS device Jolla C here, so if i'm not mistake you have porting problems ?
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @Mase Samrat, Here is the list of devices https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @fourloop2002, Isn't that the super old homepage, that they won't put down for some reason?
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Try that one: https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Yes it was the old one. Just trying to keep history alive 😉
<ubptgbot> Srinath Uthay was added by: Srinath Uthay
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Buck Montana, Sounds like you didn't set the 'path' as in the manual 😃 Late reply was probably because people were asleep
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Argh I have nightmares with that old page, why is it still online? 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @K31j0 it's in a very early stage but maybe you could be interested in this project https://t.me/UBports_pi
<ubptgbot> yugalsaluja was added by: yugalsaluja
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @yugalsaluja, Hi Yugal, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> do you know if there is any way to sync contacts and massages between two ubuntu phones?  they have similar but a bit different .db.. is it right to use syncthing.. i don't want to use the cloud.. i would like to make it localy. thanks
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> anybody noticed gosht lost calls or twisted info with the lost calls? … I noticed rightknow that i've got three lost calls in notification area. … looks like two of them were true and one is very strange: … The strange lost call sais in the notification area that were from one contact X. If i go to phone app it sais that is from cont
<ubptgbot> act Y. … And if i push over the lost call from contact Y it appears that is a number from other country that i haven't stored.
<ubptgbot> <Seannyboy> (Voice, 1s) https://irc.ubports.com/3Z29LZ2H.oga
<ubptgbot> <Seannyboy> Sorry. Please ignore
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Deleted, and this is not the first time you've posted something like that. Please be more careful in the future
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @j2g2rp I don't see anything weird on my missed calls list
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/zxGD5PL5.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @andreasimonetti, there isn't really a nice way to do this, no. you could copy the dbs from both phones to a PC, merge the dbs there, and then copy back to both phones, i suppose
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> ok so is there a recomended program to merge so? thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, the data is stored in sqlite dbs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> messages would have to be merged manually using sqlite
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> contacts could be done a little less manually with Evolution, but it's still going to be a pretty manual process, and likely you could end up breaking things
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> ok i 'll give a try..thk again 👍
<ubptgbot> <Linuxman1> Fwd from vanyasem: my rootfs is not based on ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Linuxman1, yes, he's trying to build an arch based version. which is likely going to be quite problematic in terms of making apps work, of course
<ubptgbot> <Linuxman1> Sorry, my Telegram is missbehaving, I did not mean to forward it.
<ubptgbot> <Mase Samrat> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/qUqELtjH.png I will install ubuntu touch on my phone but, why?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Devices supported : https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Also, we do not support MultiROM
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @andreasimonetti, I migrated these databases from MX4 to MP5 to ensure continuity when I upgraded devices. I don't maintain a constant sync as my MX4 is a rarely used Xenial tester device while the MP5 is a daily driver stable Vivid. I can't go into much detail now (I'm on a train to a relaxing weekend in London) but if
<ubptgbot> you're still interested in a couple of days, I will attempt to remind myself and offer advice.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, the question wasn't just how to copy from one device to another, but how to merge both dbs onto both devices, which is way more complicated
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I know, but if there's anything she might find helpful from my (more narrow) implementation, I'll be glad to assist.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, she? they, buddy. they. :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ("Andrea" is a male name too, in Italian :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> My bad, seemed like a safe call there.
<ubptgbot> Telegraph group popularity growth, if there is a need to contact@tg400(https://t.me/tglaren) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（13185950468）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人【不暴力拉人】 4、币圈真人【10万人4小时】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】 8、【EOS超级节点
<ubptgbot> ularity growth, if there is a need to contact@tg400(https://t.me/tglaren) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（13185950468）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人【不暴力拉人】 4、币圈真人【10万人4小时】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】 8、【EOS超级节点投票服务】 提
<ubptgbot> Telegraph group popularity growth, if there is a need to contact@tg400(https://t.me/tglaren) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（13185950468）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人【不暴力拉人】 4、币圈真人【10万人4小时】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】 8、【EOS超级节点
<ubptgbot> ularity growth, if there is a need to contact@tg400(https://t.me/tglaren) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（13185950468）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人【不暴力拉人】 4、币圈真人【10万人4小时】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】 8、【EOS超级节点投票服务】 提
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux @UniversalSuperBox @wayneoutthere ^^ spam removal please?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Done :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> thanks :)
<ubptgbot> Telegraph group popularity growth, if there is a need to contact@tg400(https://t.me/tglaren) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（13185950468）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人【不暴力拉人】 4、币圈真人【10万人4小时】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】 8、【EOS超级节点
<ubptgbot> ularity growth, if there is a need to contact@tg400(https://t.me/tglaren) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（13185950468）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人【不暴力拉人】 4、币圈真人【10万人4小时】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】 8、【EOS超级节点投票服务】 提
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sheesh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> how many of them are there?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm deleting accounts but those bots... 😅
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah
<ubptgbot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> Fwd from Lawnchair: https://saveyourinternet.eu … VERY IMPORTANT TO ALL OF US! … This could be an end to us if it doesn't get stopped!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please don't spam the supergroup
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Removed. Not a good time to spam the SG, I'm on an anti-spammer frenzy 😂
<ubptgbot> <FreeRedBroccoli> How many of you are getting the Librem 5 when it drops?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @FreeRedBroccoli, I would love to buy it. But I won't as long as my FP2 works well.
<ubptgbot> <FreeRedBroccoli> @jonny, What is that?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> There was some way to set the indicator clock and the lock screen clock to 24 hour time. I don't remember it now. Anyone else remember?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @amolith, Could you set your location to Chile or Uruguay and get 24hr by default for your time zone?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It's 24HR for me in BST.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Same lol
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Have any Libertine-heads tried using valgrind or it's GUI frontend, alleyoop in the container? I'm wondering if confinement forbids this app which I want to use to debug code for memory allocation.
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> @TartanSpartan, yes.. i am a man .. but don't worry, not offended.. my problem is how to merge two similar databases.. would be cool to have an automated app to do this .. but i understand sometimes the hard way is the best..
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Fair enough :)
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @FreeRedBroccoli, Fairphone
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Rotten luck today, I have to use the London Underground and then see family (as nice as that is) during the live show. Gonna try and follow it live as best I can, regardless.
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @Flohack thanks for the update and the all work that you make. If possible that telegram scope stop working? I have until yet 15.04 version in my bq 4.5.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Can be, yes.
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Okey, is a minor bug for a big jump to 16.04. In this the scopes are out no?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Well I am afraid the will remain in partly functional, partly dysfunctional state :)
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Is a collateral result. Don't worry. Thanks! 😉
<ubptgbot> <FreeRedBroccoli> @jonny, I think there will be a way to run Android apps in the future.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, well, you can't run it on anything outside the container really, from inside. i don't see why you couldn't run it inside the container on anything else inside the container
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Link for the Q&A?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EndQZz5FfKk
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yeah wea re warming up already!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Super excited!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> FKK? 😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Fwd from UBports News Channel: We are live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EndQZz5FfKk
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, I haven't missed it! Yay!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack Beautiful baby !!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> thx :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Congratulations!
<ubptgbot> VijaykrishnaParvathaneni was added by: VijaykrishnaParvathaneni
<ubptgbot> <buthelovesyou> Congratulations @Flohack for @Flohack_v2.0 😁
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hehe
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @VijaykrishnaParvathaneni, Hi Vijaykrishna, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Congratulations boss Flo!!!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Unpredictiness. Love it 😊
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, devel shouldn't break things either ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hehe well should
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> ideally development would be safe enough for it not to brake
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> [Edit] ideally development would be safe enough for it not to break
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> but that's not realistic
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we should have CI block images that are too large from getting pushed to the image server
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, We did not even know all partition sizes from all devices until now ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, this is why the retail devices can't do flashing direct from android, for example
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee, I'll share screenshots later. Valgrind was just constantly saying "illegal operation" for all input.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well gnome/debian are self-hosting too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not using the gitlab hosted service
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> We have an issue to setup a automated test with qemu and also I have a script ready to block when over the limit
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> looking for people to help collect cache sizes https://papad.org/p/ubp-devices-cache-space
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, well that's probably the SIGILL in a library that's expected on armhf
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> normally it gets trapped
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and GDPR compliance
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is something you don't want to deal with
<ubptgbot> <MichaelTunnell> GitLab is only free to open source if you don't make any money
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @MichaelTunnell, for selfhosted yes, but for gitlab.com evey open source projects get gold for free
<ubptgbot> <MichaelTunnell> @mariogrip, There is also a stipulation there about making money
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MichaelTunnell, uh no?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, https://about.gitlab.com/pricing/#gitlab-com
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1134x284) https://irc.ubports.com/lT9wsl4N.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah i wasn't questioning you @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> oh sorry :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's no stipulation that you can't make any money whatsoever
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it doesn't matter what communication method is used, if there are a lot of people involved, there is going to be a lot of unread messages
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Guys can I enable developer mode from the ubuntu terminal on my PC?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, not really. you have to enable it on the phone
<ubptgbot> <MichaelTunnell> https://about.gitlab.com/2018/06/05/gitlab-ultimate-and-gold-free-for-education-and-open-source/ … "which does not seek to make profit from the resulting project software" … this stipulation needs to be clarified because do they require foundations or what. UBports makes enough in sponsorship that it might not be applicable i
<ubptgbot> s all I'm saying.
<ubptgbot> <Zack> And if the button doesn't respond? 😅
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Can I enable it from shell on the device?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @MichaelTunnell, Well ubports does not seek to make profit at all, we are non-profit so we can't
<ubptgbot> <MichaelTunnell> telegram is a little more difficult to use than other methods in some cases. Like for example a discourse would be a good option for long term discussion. … mailing lists are torture
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MichaelTunnell, a) this is only if you want ultimate or gold features. b) there are very few open source projects where this even makes sense as a claim.
<ubptgbot> <MichaelTunnell> @dohbee, 😎👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> logind is a separate issue from removing mir support from lightdm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unity8 requires lightdm for the lock screen and unity8 greeter
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we need to move the uitk to be based on qqc2
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the sdk itself is another huge issue
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, true, for the greeter we will have a problem
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> but the greeter is no needed
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> hehe. thanks. Answered!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well greeter would be nice to keep to have a full mir+unity8 system
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, not really, since mir does not have access to run, the mir support worked around by spawning a server in lightdm (to then use mir on mir)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, true, but there is ways around this. but not strictly needed for desktop tough. for phone its needed, but xenial wont get the new lightdm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, don't use debs.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyone can build their own purely deb system based on top of halium if that's what they want
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no need to provide support it directly in UT
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack Telegram is working on xenial for me
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> after the latest update
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> legacy arm apps can be run under libertine just fine if people want those
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we give you the sand, build your own wing of the castle
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I say that because someone is saying "Flo telegram is not working on xenial after the last update today" on YT chat
<ubptgbot> NovichokUA was added by: NovichokUA
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, yess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just stop building apps on vivid
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> disco time !!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> jan is causing someone to have a seizure
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> 😂
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Does somebody know how I can activate the developer mode, the button doesn't slide
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Zack, Set a PIN code first
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @Flohack, Thank you, I will
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you have to have PIN/passphrase in use, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it should tell you that though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> put a couple books under your laptop and pull the screen forward @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @NovichokUA, Hi Novichok, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, much better @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Great Q&A again, guys 👍
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> thanks again!
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> Thanks for the Q&A!!!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> youre welcome
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Thanks guys! :D
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Amazing Q&A. Very informative and entertaining
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> we are always at your disposal for Facts and Fun haha thx
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹😹😹
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @Flohack, @Flohack thank you for the update guide for the baseband, your effort is much appreciated!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No problem ! ;) thx
<ubptgbot> Thomas was added by: Thomas
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Thomas !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> Telegraph group popularity growth, if there is a need to contact@tg400(https://t.me/tglaren) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（13185950468）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人【不暴力拉人】 4、币圈真人【10万人4小时】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】 8、【EOS超级节点
<ubptgbot> ularity growth, if there is a need to contact@tg400(https://t.me/tglaren) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（13185950468）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人【不暴力拉人】 4、币圈真人【10万人4小时】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】 8、【EOS超级节点投票服务】 提
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Telegraph group popularity growth, if there is a need to contact@tg400(https://t.me/tglaren) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（13185950468）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人【不暴力拉人】 4、币圈真人【10万人4小时】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】 8、【EOS
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> done!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Anyone else in dialer have the dial pad tone settings nonfunctional
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Xray2000 I can't enter the software page of gmail.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> * app
#ubports 2018-06-17
<ubptgbot> CryptopianX was added by: CryptopianX
<ubptgbot> <CryptopianX> Hello
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @CryptopianX, Welcome, Crytopanian! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in out Welcome & Install room! Feel free to PM me as well if you'd prefer. I've got to go for a few minutes but I'll be back in a little while if you need anything.
<ubptgbot> Remus Barth was added by: Remus Barth
<ubptgbot> Anna was added by: Anna
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi Remus & Anna, welcome!! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> ironhouse was added by: ironhouse
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @ironhouse !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Henk was added by: Henk
<ubptgbot> Yuto Hanai was added by: Yuto Hanai
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Henk & Yuto !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> Francisco Ramirez was added by: Francisco Ramirez
<ubptgbot> Surya Chandran was added by: Surya Chandran
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Francisco !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> sup all o_O
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/k2qaLDy1.webp
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/7iVi4tzj.mp4
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> awww
<ubptgbot> <Francisco Ramirez> (Sticker, 510x512) https://irc.ubports.com/tk0Fqti7.webp
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Is there anywhere we can get Yumi/UBports stickers? Or would we just have to get custom ones from. say, Stickermule?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Now the easier way is https://www.patreon.com/ubports (see rewards)
<ubptgbot> <Ravi Chaudhary> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/PfiVIdY7.webp
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amolith, Ask @neothethird
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> In caase anyone is interested, I've made a blog post titled "I Love My Ubuntu Phone!" at http://weblog.elkner.net/2018_06_16/
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @jelkner, Wow nice !
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> Thanks, Rudi!
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> 👍
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Has there been word yet which devices will be supporting android apps? I hope I didn’t make the error of buying nexus 5’s too early. >.<
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> [Edit] Has there been word yet which devices will be supporting android apps? I hope I didn’t make the error of buying nexus 5’s too early. >.< … Or snaps?
<ubptgbot> grandiose12 was added by: grandiose12
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @grandiose12, Hi አby Akâléweld, welcome!! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started !!
<ubptgbot> <grandiose12> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @jelkner, Nice, I love it :D :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @AlexanderPlaza, The qcom devices (nexus 5 is a qcom device) has some grapic issues with android apps at the moment, but they will support android apps
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @mariogrip, Yay! :) that’s great news.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, :)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @mariogrip are the issues with GLES transport or?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I'm really interested to see some benchmarks of it compared to "native" mode SFOS uses with Anbox
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @NotKit, not really sure, it seems to display the frames stretched out. No error what so ever
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @NotKit, 25-30fps with angrybird :) if thats even a benchmark
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> And OPO going to run andbox ?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Miguel Pires, Jep
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Exciting
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> After 16.04 release ?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> yes
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> I only need 4apps
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @mariogrip maybe glmark2, but I have a hard time finding Android build except for https://sourceforge.net/projects/android-system-programming/files/glmark2/glmark20171019.apk/download
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> I try to install LibreOffice on my bq M10 under Ubuntu Touch 16.04.  … I performed the following steps as described at https://forums.ubports.com/topic/864/libreoffice-on-oneplus-one-how-launch-it/7  … Creating a libertine-container: … libertine-container-manager create —i libre … Installing LibreOffice: … libertine-container-ma
<ubptgbot> nager install-package -p libreoffice -i libre … Downloading libertine-scope and installing it  … pkcon install-local —allow-untrusted libertine-scope.ubuntu_1.3.2.1_armhf.click … I enabled the "Desktop Apps" scope. Everything worked fine without error messages. But there is no LibreOffice app, the scope empty. Any suggestions how I can start LibreO
<ubptgbot> ffice now?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @martinmayer, Yes. You are using xenial
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> Yes, I use xenial
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> That's the issue.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You have to do it on vivid
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> I tried it with 15.04 but couldn't get libertine to run
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> @malditobastardo, So I need to flash vivid on the tablet and have another attempt at libertine?
<ubptgbot> Cian Pius was added by: Cian Pius
<ubptgbot> <Cian Pius> Does Ubuntu run on Samsung J5 15?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> List of supported devices https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @martinmayer, Afaik libertine doesn't work in xenial. Maybe I am wrong
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> @malditobastardo, It did install a container and libreoffice in the container. Doesn't that mean it woks on Xenial?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @martinmayer, I think this is a known scopes issue related to 16.04. I don't know technical aspects. For that you better wait for someone with more experience than me
<ubptgbot> <martinmayer> @malditobastardo, Thank's
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Anyways. Vivid is stable and libertine is working there for your tablet
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Can someone ping me? i want to test push notifications on xenial :)
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @mariogrip On telegram?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Jep :) thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip ping pong!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/i01XuS8N.mp4
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, :D :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> so i got a error :) i guess thats progess
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/wDQj0BFh.mp4
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Ky3xPfaa.mp4
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/jGDSfUc8.mp4
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> did i just get rickrolled with telegram
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @mariogrip That's nothing. Pretty soon, I'm going to rickroll some poor sap via a boot animation in a flashable zip.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> oh no
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> It also has sound.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> :P
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> And you can't silence it.
#ubports 2020-06-08
<ubptgbot> <matv1> oh well, something is rotten in the state of OnePlus3 I guess. need to call it a night
<ubptgbot> <Stefan> I have a problem with the installation of ubuntu touch on the raspberry pi4 are there special screen settings to do? it starts well but then igot this
<ubptgbot> <Stefan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/E5Rb0emL.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is a graphics issue on pi4. it only works on pi3 right now
<ubptgbot> <Stefan> Ah ok, thanks.
<ubptgbot> x3rox was added by: x3rox
<ubptgbot> <Let's Mine Pull> (Photo, 610x908) https://irc.ubports.com/f0gP0rcV.png love Elon
<ubptgbot> john LARISSA was added by: john LARISSA
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Stefan [I have a problem with the installation of ubuntu touch on the raspberry pi4 are …], There is a Raspberry Pi UT group btw
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> I hadn't been paying too much attention to pinephone OTA problems but now mine is stuck on the pine logo with version 41. Has anyone found a way round this?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> same with me
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> maybe a broken OTA 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it seems to be the biggest update on the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I was even excited because someone said it has a fix to make things smoother
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> so what are you doing about it? I'm currently erasing sdb10 userdata
<ubptgbot> <matv1> good to know. I wont be updating my PinePhone today then :)
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> there's already a version 42
<ubptgbot> <matv1> ah
<ubptgbot> <matv1> is that booting properly though?
<ubptgbot> OmarDaff was added by: OmarDaff
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @markvesime [there's already a version 42], let us know if it's working now. You're the sacrifice 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @markvesime [so what are you doing about it? I'm currently erasing sdb10 userdata], I'm planning to reflash. it's the one on my emmc … I have another in sd card and haven't updated yet
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> Userdata wipe didn't help. I'm reflashing version 42. Bmap failed, is this a new thing?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> what error?
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> I can't remember exactly, some incompatible file
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Wuuut 😋 just watching the last Q&A. qt-creator inside docker launched from clickable and doing the project initialization correctly?? thats plain sick🍺
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> booting version 42, no pine logo, UT initialization process...so it boots
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> no pine logo? it was removed?
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> maybe I blinked
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> has anyone successfully pair a BT gamepad on UT?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> my xbox one connects then disconnects … my cheap gamepad (gamepad mode) connects but the left analog moves the mouse cursor 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @markvesime [maybe I blinked], but it's booting right?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Never tried. I have a steam controller it should work straightforward right?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> BTW guys, the UT Pinephone is now out of stock... Do you know if there is any plan to source some more?
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> yep, I lost all installed apps but what the hell. Haven't spotted anything different so far....except, wifi is on, but the clock is still at 1am and openstore doesn't load, so no connection
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @markvesime [yep, I lost all installed apps but what the hell. Haven't spotted anything diffe …], so not smoother UI?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @malditobastardo [Never tried. I have a steam controller it should work straightforward right?], not sure, that's a weird controller 😅 … my cheap gamepad only works when it's in keyboard mode
<ubptgbot> <wouter182> @Stefan [Ah ok, thanks.], If you have a pi3 than join the group … @UBports_pi , we are currently working on a patched kernel for apparmor and we could use some help with building an improved pi  image.
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> @Javacookies everything works fine after reboot but I can't see any difference in performance
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I see, thanks
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> but if people who bought the CE edition have this problem they may not like having to flash
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I believe the factory images are in stable channel although I'm not sure if channels do work properly on the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <matv1> mhm 🤨 updating to image 42 on my end results in a hang on the pine boot logo
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Javacookies [I believe the factory images are in stable channel although I'm not sure if chan …], channels certainly do not display correctly on the pp initially. However, I have found that once you select the development channel (the correct one although you cant tell which is which), then the non-pinephone related channels dissappear
<ubptgbot> <matv1> the factory channel is the stable channel afaict yes
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @matv1 [mhm 🤨 updating to image 42 on my end results in a hang on the pine boot logo], really? I just flashed and switching to devel at the moment 😅
<ubptgbot> <matv1> well let me know if devel boots for you then
<ubptgbot> <matv1> or are you already past that?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it booted but like I said I just switched to devel … maybe the result is different when you actually update
<ubptgbot> <matv1> that what it looks like, although it beats me how that would make a difference
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah not sure...
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> People would mind but I don't think  they'd mind so much if you could flash via the ubports installer, I mean things are still a bit unstable atm, I think people will understand, but if its trickier than just plugging it in and using the ubports installer, then I don't know, I dont know how many people would feel coys flashing t
<ubptgbot> here phones.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> People wouldn't not would...
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Maybe idk I wrote that but reading it back idk what I said
<ubptgbot> <matv1> lol tbh me neither 😄
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Its mostly cos my eyes are glued to the door waiting for DHL with my pinephone :') … So I'm only half thinking.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> the main thing is, ppl should be pressed to flash to sd whnever they want to try a different channel. Then there's literally zero risk of really messing up
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @PhoenixLandPirate [Its mostly cos my eyes are glued to the door waiting for DHL with my pinephone : …], haha I need to wait for the asendia snails unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I'm sorry, though when you get it, you'll get it at a more complete stage than us, so think positively !
<ubptgbot> <matv1> true! plus I have the braveheart still
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Well there you are, you're golden
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/09SRAjLy.png
<ubptgbot> <matv1> btw I still have a hard time deciding where to discuss these specific UT sw issues for the PinePhone. Here, or the PinePhone channel or the QA channel
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> Here it is!
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Nice!
<ubptgbot> <matv1> feels like it gets spread out too much between those. And also the forum and gitlab maybe as well
<ubptgbot> <matv1> for our next OEM we should do better :D
<ubptgbot> <matv1> [Edit] for our next OEM device we should do better :D
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I'm still looking out my door window waiting
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Mr DHL where are you?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> finally the lockscreen infographic has its use 😝  … and it's looks great! … https://twitter.com/thepine64/status/1269947028970373120/photo/1
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @Javacookies [finally the lockscreen infographic has its use 😝  … and it's looks great! … https: …], Yay !
<ubptgbot> <arudy> I wihs  I could already receive it :P
<ubptgbot> <arudy> [Edit] I wish  I could already receive it :P
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey guys! If I've ssh access to my phone with ubuntu touch, is it right moment to switch groups from @halium to here? Or is there any ubuntu touch porting group?
<ubptgbot> <YouPaintMyLove> Guys latest status for volla phone???
<ubptgbot> <libremax> (Photo, 1280x717) https://irc.ubports.com/J045Q296.png
<ubptgbot> Edegardo was added by: Edegardo
<ubptgbot> <Lukasz Erecinski> A quick heads up to those getting their PinePhones today - the day-1 OTA has not landed yet, but should in the next 24hrs. I strongly suggest patience and sticking to stable branch for the next few hours. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's like a video game, first day patch 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Lukasz Erecinski [A quick heads up to those getting their PinePhones today - the day-1 OTA has not …], I'm still waiting for the shader fix you promised me 😝
<ubptgbot> <Lukasz Erecinski> I have no influence over when X or Y gets included :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> just kidding 😁
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's nice to see that the shipping went fairly fast 👍
<ubptgbot> <libremax> One day too fast even
<ubptgbot> Carnadz was added by: Carnadz
<ubptgbot> Aisha FOIN was added by: Aisha FOIN
<ubptgbot> <Leon Stilko> (Photo, 787x595) https://irc.ubports.com/0YBCwm57.png Hi there. I have some troubles to flash the UT rom with the installer. I've done that on my Nexus4 for several times, but since I have repartitioned the system space for the Android 10 ROM, I can't flash the UT anymore. I'll attach the error message, if it helps.
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> @Leon Stilko [<reply to media>], You will need to restore your phone to its original partition scheme. You are out of space because the vendor partition took space from your system partition.
<ubptgbot> <Leon Stilko> Are there no other options?
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> No. The installer requires stock partitions.
<ubptgbot> dredxp was added by: dredxp
<ubptgbot> Gog_and_Magog was added by: dredxp
<ubptgbot> <Gog_and_Magog> Hey. Nexus 5, how to make the screen stop twitching? Rebooting the phone and unity do not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please define what you mean by "twitching" as that is very much not a normal thing
<ubptgbot> Alex_Lewa_95_RPI_Noob was added by: Alex_Lewa_95_RPI_Noob
<ubptgbot> <Leon Stilko> @lonerider_one [No. The installer requires stock partitions.], Can the installer be modified? I would say that all Nexus 4 users, who have tried Android 9 or 10 will have the same problem.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Leon Stilko [Can the installer be modified? I would say that all Nexus 4 users, who have trie …], the installer isn't the issue. you can't write a file to a partition when the file is larger than the partition
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> That would require being able to identify changes that have been made to the partitions.  … If you are capable of install Android 9 on a Nexus 4 you should be capable of reinstalling the stock firmware.
<ubptgbot> <Leon Stilko> OK, thanx.
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> Lots of work for developers who could be improving Ubuntu Touch instead
<ubptgbot> <Leon Stilko> So, I would just need to install the stock firmware or do I have to modify the partition again?
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> You will need to restore the partitions to stock. I don't know if the firmware install will do that.  … On my phone I had to manually remove the vendor partition
<ubptgbot> <Gog_and_Magog> @dohbee [please define what you mean by "twitching" as that is very much not a normal thi …], this is the most significant, in other applications less, but the same is
<ubptgbot> <Gog_and_Magog> (Video, 0s) https://irc.ubports.com/0qans4Gp.mp4
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> I've never seen that on mine. What channel are you on?
<ubptgbot> <Gog_and_Magog> @dohbee [please define what you mean by "twitching" as that is very much not a normal thi …], maybe from a large number of installed applications in libertine?
<ubptgbot> <Gog_and_Magog> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/DevR9yu4.png
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> So is that firefox running in Libertine?
<ubptgbot> <Gog_and_Magog> @lonerider_one [So is that firefox running in Libertine?], Yes
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> Sorry, I don't use Libertine. Hopefully someone else can help.
<ubptgbot> يوسف was added by: يوسف
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> My PinePhone did that thing where Ubuntu Touch refuses to boot, is there anyway to install Ubuntu Touch onto my internal memory again, rather than using it from a SD card?
<ubptgbot> <Gog_and_Magog> @lonerider_one [I've never seen that on mine. What channel are you on?], release candidate
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @PhoenixLandPirate [My PinePhone did that thing where Ubuntu Touch refuses to boot, is there anyway …], wait a moment please I'm writing
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox [wait a moment please I'm writing], ok thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> intense time for UBports 😄 … stay positive...we can do it!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Gog_and_Magog [Hey. Nexus 5, how to make the screen stop twitching? Rebooting the phone and uni …], sounds like the screen connector is loose, nexus5's have a problem with that
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Have anybody in here had problem with touchscreen not working on halium-9 port?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @PhoenixLandPirate [ok thank you :)], https://forum.pine64.org/showthread.php?tid=10130
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Thank you dalton! ❤️
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> "umount: can't unmount /dev/mmcblk2p10: Invalid argument"
<ubptgbot> Benni S was added by: Benni S
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @PhoenixLandPirate ["umount: can't unmount /dev/mmcblk2p10: Invalid argument"], Do the other commands work
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yeah that worked
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> AAAAAAA I love you Dalton!
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Updating now!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> so this issue with the pinephone is for the people who just jumped to devel instead of waiting for the update on stable?
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Hi, am on ubports @ pine64 I can't turn on cellular data (gray toggle button) Do I have to take this here or to pine64 ?
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Carrier is Sunrise (Swiss). … I set it to 2G/3G. … The phone is configured to English with Swiss time zone (if that matters). … The icon on the top claims that there is signal.
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> I'm by Salt (Swiss also), did you check Access points names? (MMS & Internet)
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> In "Carrier & PAN" i see Carrier = Sunrise and APN ="" (empty). … If I click APN I see "Internet" which I can checkt
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> [Edit] In "Carrier & PAN" i see Carrier = Sunrise and APN ="" (empty). … If I click APN I see "Internet" which I can check
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> but it's not persisten
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Both must be checked
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Steve gotta run. will be right back in 30 minutes or so
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Sunrise MMS (check though their website for MMSC url and proxy + port) + Do the same with Internet
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> [Edit] Sunrise MMS (check through their website for MMSC url and proxy + port) + Do the same with Internet
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> hey my friend just got a pinephone and she can't set up a wi-fi network. why is that?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Reboot the device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Having trouble with your PinePhone UBports CE? Check out our Frequent Problems thread to see if there is a resolution already! https://forum.pine64.org/showthread.php?tid=10130
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @UniversalSuperBox [Reboot the device], That didn't work for some reason.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mintphin [That didn't work for some reason.], What is or is not happening
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> "its not showing anything except previous networks … in the wifi settings"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not even the wifi switch is showing?
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> It's showing.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But no networks are showing?
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Nope.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ensure the networks are compatible with 2.4Ghz
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> They are.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is the battery installed in the phone, and the plastic cover has been removed?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's a tab between the battery and the contacts when the phone arrives
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> She didn't.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Ok, she's trying now.
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> On french Telegram group, one of our members had the same issue with his Pinephone received today. He solved it by mechanically switch wifi off and on again...
<ubptgbot> arthurabdulin was added by: arthurabdulin
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> Hello All, I want to backup the "Home Screen Flower". Does any oneknow where the configs are kept?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gog_and_Magog [this is the most significant, in other applications less, but the same is], I've seen Chromium do that on PC before, so maybe the same thing. Does it only happen in webapps? Or only in Firefox in libertine?
<ubptgbot> Lindsay Sanchez was added by: Lindsay Sanchez
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @dohbee [/var/lib/usermetrics/usermetrics6.db], Thanks 😅 👍
<ubptgbot> <theare27> @JJW88 ["poor performance" is debateable and also relative. If the phone can makes calls …], I'd really add Camera to the list and that's really what put me off the Pinephone (for this iteration anyway). Though I may well get the Pinetab because in that use case camera is less of a factor (for me)
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> @mintphin ["its not showing anything except previous networks … in the wifi settings"], I had this today and resorted to the old "sudo nmcli r wifi on". worked. There have always been problems with the indicator bar displays and the system settings conflicting. It frequently happens that my wifi is turned off with the slider but undern
<ubptgbot> eath the connection appears in green and data is transferred
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Steve in System Settings / Mobile what connection type did you set?
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/C1yxLx6M.png
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/07O627Ci.png
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/MfQ2FFBf.png
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @Benni S [Steve in System Settings / Mobile what connection type did you set?], Here're my data cellular setting (Salt Switzerland)
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @Benni S [Steve in System Settings / Mobile what connection type did you set?], [Edit] Here're my data cellular settings (Salt Switzerland)
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Steve Thank you very much!
<ubptgbot> <Lindsay Sanchez> (Photo, 441x800) https://irc.ubports.com/2V0eF7AN.png BINANCE THE BEST🚀🚀🚀
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> (Photo, 598x200) https://irc.ubports.com/91k5q12n.png You're welcome. Please change data as follow (Sunrise carrier):
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Leave user name & password empty
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Internet APN is: internet   That's it. Should work well....
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> [Edit] Internet APN is: internet   That's it. Should works well....
<ubptgbot> Prshkr was added by: Prshkr
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Looks like my configurations don't stick. If I set a value, leave the menu and re-enter, the value is reset. Example, I check "Internet" in the APN menu (green checkbox) but if I leave APN (left arrow in left top) and return, the checkmark is gone.
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Do you use development version? Do you have an SD card in your phone?
<ubptgbot> MitanOmar was added by: MitanOmar
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Does the pinephone support anbox out of the box?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think not
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Well, I meant does the boot image support it? I know I probably have to apt install anbox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, i don't think the kernel has the modules enabled.
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> @dohbee [no, i don't think the kernel has the modules enabled.], Hmm. What would be required then? There are a few android apps I need for work
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Do I have to recompile it from scratch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the android bits would need to be enabled if not already, in the kernel, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i think anbox itself doesn't work well with wayland yet either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so even with the kernel part, and anbox installed with an android image available, it might still not work yet
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> So, for the pinephone, should I follow the standard anbox install guide rather than the ubports one?
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Or just substitute it with the anbox pmOS image?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, snaps are still not supported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and changing the android image itself doesn't change how anbox works
<ubptgbot> <Gog_and_Magog> @mateosalta [sounds like the screen connector is loose, nexus5's have a problem with that], +thanks, replaced the board, the connector was working
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> @Steve Kueffer [Internet APN is: internet   That's it. Should works well....], I had those settings before (I also have an usb 3g mobile broadband) but somehow my configuration and the indicator icon was buggy. It sometimes works, sometimes does not.
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> I have my Mobile now set to "2G/3G" instead of "2G/3G/4G" just to be sure
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> I disabled wlan, it still worked (verified with ifconfig and browsing). I rebooted, wlan indicates off, mobile broadband indicates on, but I can't browse and ifconfig shows only loopback interface
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Ok. From my point of view there's no reason why 4G shouldn't work. If it comes buggy randomly, try to get your sim card out, clean it gently, insert it again and reboot the device.
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Now be aware that Pinephone port is still under development. You might wait for next stable "Pinephone OTA update" which would be soon available...
<ubptgbot> Antonio was added by: Antonio
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> @Steve Kueffer [Ok. From my point of view there's no reason why 4G shouldn't work. If it comes b …], Thanks for taking your time for replying! … I already inserted the SIM several time. It still seems random to me. … Does it work reliably for you? … I know that this is development stage and I don't expect pinephone + ubport to be my daily
<ubptgbot>  driver. I am just mentioning my experience here to get some feedback - maybe it's just me? … Also, what's recommended to get some more useful debugging info in general? Setup sshd?
<ubptgbot> Balluhooman was added by: Balluhooman
<emacsen> I just got my pinephone... It doesn't see my wifi network. I'm wondering if there's a simple way to upgrade?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Please see https://forum.pine64.org/showthread.php?tid=10130 for frequently encountered problems
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @Benni S [Thanks for taking your time for replying! … I already inserted the SIM several tim …], I don’t really know, I’ve got a Nexus 5. Everything’s going well (Cellular data, Bluetooth, WiFi, etc)
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> @Steve Kueffer [I don’t really know, I’ve got a Nexus 5. Everything’s going well (Cellular data, …], Cheers! Thanks for helping with the cellular network though
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> With pleasure 👍
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> @UniversalSuperBox I have a pinephone with ubport community edition. Would you recommend bugs to be reported to the ubports bugtracker on gitlab [1] or the pine64 forum (or somewhere else)? … [1] https://gitlab.com/ubports/community-ports/pinephone/-/issues
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you absolutely know it's a bug and not anything that's been covered yet, please file it on the issue tracker. Broken APN settings is certainly something to file.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> With the PinePhone I haven't felt any vibrations other than a bug which started the vibration motar, but didn't want to stop. … Is this all the same reason vibrations don't work when tapping keys on the keypad? … https://gitlab.com/ubports/community-ports/pinephone/-/issues/55
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> @UniversalSuperBox [If you absolutely know it's a bug and not anything that's been covered yet, plea …], 👍
<ubptgbot> Daniel Kuźma was added by: Daniel Kuźma
<ubptgbot> <rubel_stop5G> Just to say hi!
<ubptgbot> William Rubie was added by: William Rubie
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> @rubel_stop5G [Just to say hi!], Hello
<ubptgbot> <William Rubie> (Photo, 537x800) https://irc.ubports.com/cQSkQbEC.png Nice))!! It's raily!
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> Is there a way to get a phone's serial number from within Ubports?
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> I'm asking because I just got my pinephone, and for inventory reasons, the serial number is needed
<ubptgbot> <Blackoverflow> @c_smith [Is there a way to get a phone's serial number from within Ubports?], In System Settings -> About is one field Serial. Maybe thats it?
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> @Blackoverflow [In System Settings -> About is one field Serial. Maybe thats it?], turns out Pinephones don't actually have a serial number, got that info just now from the Pine64 pinephone IRC channel
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> literally seconds ago
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> closest is the IMEI
<ubptgbot> <Blackoverflow> Well ok. Good to know^^
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> yep
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> unfortunately, my SIM card is unuseable with the device without an adapter, it's a nano, shouldn't be too hard to rectify once I can leave the house to get an adapter for that from ATT
<emacsen> For the pinephone folks- did your wifi work out of the box? Mine doesn't see any networks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Please see this thread for commonly found problems on the PinePhone: https://forum.pine64.org/showthread.php?tid=10130
<emacsen> UniversalSuperBox- thanks
<emacsen> where is the battery tab?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Between the battery and the battery contacts on the inside of the phone
<emacsen> ah, so I need to open it
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @c_smith [unfortunately, my SIM card is unuseable with the device without an adapter, it's …], The PinePhone comes with a SIM nano to micro adapter?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I haven't tried it, I'm waiting until the mic works, so when someone calls me, they can hear me :')
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Are there any guides to porting sailfish os apps to ubports?
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Or does that qmake video in the appdev cookbook work?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Just installed an unofficial port of UBPorts on Redim Note 4. First time. the apps are so lightweight!
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> I'd like to get piepmatz working on ubports
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> @markvesime [I hadn't been paying too much attention to pinephone OTA problems but now mine i …], Pine64 forum saw help for this
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> https://forum.pine64.org/showthread.php?tid=10130
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> @emacsen [For the pinephone folks- did your wifi work out of the box? Mine doesn't see any …], You did take the sticky strip off the battery terminals ???
<emacsen> I didn't. I'm not the brightest sometimes :)
#ubports 2020-06-09
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> So aux doesn't work on the pinephone yet, HOWEVER bluetooth earphones work fine!
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Hello  from the pinephone!
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Teleports needs some work still, but it seems to work well
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Qiangong2 [Hello  from the pinephone!], Hello from the hammerhead! I'm using fluffychat with the matrix<=>telegram bridge. Teleports is still too unstable for me.
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> @vtsoft [Hello from the hammerhead! I'm using fluffychat with the matrix<=>telegram bridg …], Neat! I'll check fluffychat out
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Qiangong2 [Hello  from the pinephone!], congrats :)
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> @NotKit [congrats :)], Thanks! It's nice to finally use ubports. I never got my Galaxy S4 port working
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Hello from mido port!
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> This TelePORTS appeared looks so cool!
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> App*
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I think I should disable autocorrect it is so annoying
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Now my old phone is actually kinda better than my current one 😂
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Is anyone else having an issuein telephotos where you can't see what you're typing?
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> *teleports
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/MaGrkySz.png
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> (Photo, 957x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Tv3U4dVC.png
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I do see
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Huh. Maybe it's a pinephone issue?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> But it is software-related isn't it?
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Yes, I wonder if the app isn't able to move that far up the screen
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Pinephone is popular I think it is worth to search online
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> My screen resolution is 1920x1080
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Yeah, nothing yet I can find. I did open an issue though
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> I think the pinephone is 1920x1080 as well
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Then that's weird
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> The mido port is 32 bit right?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Not sure I found it on xda and did everything mentioned
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Hmm. The pinephone is 64 bit, so maybe that has something to do with it?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Miro is aarch64
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Arm64
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Does get have to do something with it:
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> ?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Wait a second I will find the threat on xda
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I can't paste hm
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Other than this one (major) issue, I'm really enjoying teleports
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> What do you use for email?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Wait a second
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Dekko 2
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> It doesn't download attachments though
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> From gmail
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Nevermind I tried again and it did download
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Okay, cool. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> There are lots of cool apps I can recommend
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Pesbuk is a pretty good facebook app. I wish there was a discord app honestly, but that's a long shot anyways
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> There's only a web app that doesn't really function
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Yes I know
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I am a Discord user too
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> But have this too :P
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/50cFjlLE.png
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Heh. I'd use anbox, but it doesn't really support the pinephone right now
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Brb
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Back
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Chatter is such a nice IRC client
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Is there a way to use infrared in Android phones with UBPorts?
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @Qiangong2 [Pesbuk is a pretty good facebook app. I wish there was a discord app honestly, b …], You can use cordless on a terminal.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Just map it to Nano shortcuts.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> You can install stuff?
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Ofc.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> I think you need a RPi to compile cordless.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> I tried to do it on Ubuntu Touch but failed.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I wish there was a libpurple-based client, yes no voice chat no calls but at least
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> @mintphin [You can use cordless on a terminal.], Would you need libertine for that? Or does it work natively?
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Might end up chexking it out
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> [Edit] Might end up checking it out
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @Qiangong2 [Would you need libertine for that? Or does it work natively?], No. It works natively if you use an armhf build.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> SInce it's a terminal app.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Qiangong2 [<reply to media>], this is a known issue on the pinephone. There apps that has issues with scaling and this js the effect in TELEports. Hopefully, this will be fixed soon. As a workaround, you can set the opacity of the keyboard in the settings.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Qiangong2 [Would you need libertine for that? Or does it work natively?], you can't install stuff by default. Rootfs is readonly. Usually libertine is recommended but I think it's not really working on the pinephone yet
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> @Javacookies [this is a known issue on the pinephone. There apps that has issues with scaling …], Thanks for letting me know, is the opacity in the system settings then?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Qiangong2 [Thanks for letting me know, is the opacity in the system settings then?], yes, Language & Text. There are more things there. Personally I suggest dosabling auto-correct since it's not really good at the moment 😅
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> @Javacookies [yes, Language & Text. There are more things there. Personally I suggest dosablin …], Yeah... It's doing more harm than good right now lol
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @UniversalSuperBox it looks like that since image 41, updating from previous versions will leave the pinephone stuck in the pine logo. It's different from corrupted userdata because with that, you are stuck on a black screen. However, I switched to devel image 42 from a newly flashed factory image and booted fine. I don't have a seria
<ubptgbot> l cable but I still have a UT on older versions I haven't updated yet so let me know if you want me to go ahead and update and providr some logs 😊
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Javacookies [this is a known issue on the pinephone. There apps that has issues with scaling …], if they used the auto scaling flag, that should be removed and other methods of scaling used https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/highdpi.html#migrate-existing-applications
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the flag is meant to be a quick stop gap in scaling up
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> hm, maybe we can try without the highdpi flag, I dont see the auto scale
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://gitlab.com/mateosalta/teleports/-/blob/master/app/main.cpp
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh, maybe not
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> check this out
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://gitlab.com/mateosalta/teleports/-/blob/master/app/qml/Main.qml#L37
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> instead of anchoring to the keyboard, they change the size of a rectangle?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes, you can see that it does some computations
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think my app also does that but I can't remember the reasoning 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyway, it seems to affect apps that don't use `MainView` and use qqc2
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I bet it may work better like how the browser does
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> just - osk from height
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://github.com/ubports/morph-browser/blob/59c0c5b1369ab1a82b667140e472fac4c444a965/src/app/webcontainer/WebApp.qml#L216
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I will have to try on pinephone
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I really think it has something to do with using `ApplicationWindow`. You can see that TELEports already use the height of the OSK but instead it did more computations. That means height won't suffice
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> also the pinephone has a long screen :)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> aw, all the qml is compiled in
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I also noticed that the Suru style is somewhat scaled correctly while others like Material looks small on the pinephone … I wonder what scaling they do with just the style
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1451x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/8ha8PbPo.png
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh my, my graph went backwards, last charged in the future
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/byX1ZbdU.mp4
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mateosalta [<reply to media>], it's flexing at you 💪
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the once and future dead battery :)
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Does the pinephone not support nano sim cards?
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> @PhoenixLandPirate [The PinePhone comes with a SIM nano to micro adapter?], If it shows, my sim don't fit
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> @PhoenixLandPirate [The PinePhone comes with a SIM nano to micro adapter?], [Edit] If it does, my sim don't fit
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> it has micro
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> they are saying adapter included for nano
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> Weird, I'll give it a try again in a bit, getting my PC set to backup steam
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Ohhh, that's what that is
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/VOSk7Pu0.png
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> I don't think that sim will fit
<nabblet> Hi, if I want to install sshd on ubports, do I just go with apt-get ?
<nabblet> Ok, this seems to be the way to go http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/ssh.html
<nabblet> Developer mode is not available on ubports. It should be at Settings / About according to http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/adb.html
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> at the moment, developer mode is only applicable for originally android devices. same with ADb and MTP
<nabblet> Thanks you
<ubptgbot> <prudev> How does that bot work? 🤔
<nabblet> On ubports: I copied some raw text from a website and want to paste it to terminal (my public ssh key). The context menu does not offer me to paste text -.-
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> clipboard across apps seems to not work properly on the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> also I think it's better to download Seabass for texts editing … try if you can paste there
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> ^and pasting files in file manager crashes the system
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yup
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> there are still many bugs unfortunately but it'll get better
<nabblet> yeah... I used wget to copy the key to a file and moved it to my authorized_keys file
<nabblet> I really want ssh access asap... it's too cumbersome to get some decent debugging info via touch interface
<nabblet> I started ping command in terminal and pressing ctrl+c from the touch keyboard won't stop it (I can see the input of ^C in the terminal output though)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it did on mine
<nabblet> Thanks for feedback
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> My nano sim doesn't fit in the adapter that came with the pinephone, anyone else have the same issue?
<nabblet> How do I get a Cltr+X from the touch keyboard? Need to exit nano editor :P
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> there's nano when you press and hold the thin burger button at left side of the bar
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> press and drag to select
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Would the sim adapter work if you cut off the thin edge of the adapter?
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Or do I need to pay $10 for a sim adapter kit?
<nabblet> Javacookies Thank you, that works!
<nabblet> @Javacookies testing nick highlighting in irc bridge.
<ubptgbot> Dgnk007 was added by: Dgnk007
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> For anyone who wants Discord on Ubuntu Touch I compiled an arm version of Discord.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Actually cordless
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Anyone else having issues with dekko 2 on the pinephone?
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> @mintphin [For anyone who wants Discord on Ubuntu Touch I compiled an arm version of Discor …], Sweet
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/kv3GpUmJ.7z
<ubptgbot> avndp was added by: avndp
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Any install instructions?
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Just copy it over to your Ubuntu phone and run it on a terminal.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> You can even do like I did and copy it over to /bin
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> this isn't any version tho. it's the branch with voice chat support.
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Ah, okay
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Does it show emotes?
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @Qiangong2 [Does it show emotes?], Yes, since the terminal shows emotes.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Just not custom emotes.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> I'll send the full executable actually because I want to upgrade my version.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> https://github.com/Bios-Marcel/cordless (source code)
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Thanks for doing this
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Thank Bios Marcel for creating Cordless. I just installed golang on an RPi.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> And ran a command.
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Now if only the headphone jack worked...
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Buy him a coffee if you feel like it.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mintphin [Thank Bios Marcel for creating Cordless. I just installed golang on an RPi.], maybe you can package it as a click package and publish in the store?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Qiangong2 [Anyone else having issues with dekko 2 on the pinephone?], you mean adding accounts? … it's another issue exclusive to the pinephone, multiple windows in apps is a bit problematic. Extra windows seems to freeze but a workaround is to switch window back and forth then it'll work. Short swipe on the right edge will help on t
<ubptgbot> his 😉
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @Javacookies [maybe you can package it as a click package and publish in the store?], No. This is a terminal app.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh okay, I though you can run the command in the terminal app
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> [Edit] oh okay, I thought you can run the command in the terminal app
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> @Javacookies [you mean adding accounts? … it's another issue exclusive to the pinephone, multipl …], I'm trying to add my imap account, but it just gets stuck at "Verifying credentials"
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> It will spin and just go back to the manual configuration page
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> I set up this exact account on my android and it works fine
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> hmmm, sorry I have no idea … my gmail and yahoo accounts are working fine although I did added them way back
<nabblet> finally got a ssh connection from laptop to ubports on pinephone!
<nabblet> I had to adapt the config files of client and server a bit (text editing without keyboard is pain). Follow this for general guidance https://forum.pine64.org/showthread.php?tid=9862 and this for troubleshooting https://askubuntu.com/questions/311558/ssh-permission-denied-publickey
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @nabblet [finally got a ssh connection from laptop to ubports on pinephone!], once you set up your PC's ssh keys and the autorized_keys on UT, you can just that authorized_keys file on all you UT devices. or back them up for if you restore
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> @c_smith [unfortunately, my SIM card is unuseable with the device without an adapter, it's …], it comes with adapter.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @Javacookies [oh okay, I thought you can run the command in the terminal app], No.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> I mean you run it on a terminal.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> By "Terminal app"
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> It's a CLI app.
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> @gischpelino [it comes with adapter.], The adapter doesn't fit a nano sim. The nano sim is too big
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mintphin [It's a CLI app.], okay … you can check this. I believe it's a CLI app as well … https://open-store.io/app/htop.emanuelesorce
<nabblet> @Javacookies Thanks for pointing that out. I am quite familiar with linux, ssh, ... just not with mobile, pine64 and ubport ;)
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @Javacookies [okay … you can check this. I believe it's a CLI app as well … https://open-store.io/ …], That's for installing htop without a R/W rootfs.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @nabblet [@Javacookies Thanks for pointing that out. I am quite familiar with linux, ssh, …], it's basically the same. it's just that UT enforces key-based authentication and disables password-authentication
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mintphin [That's for installing htop without a R/W rootfs.], yes, I was thinking your cordless build can be done similarly … anyway, just suggesting 😄
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> @Qiangong2 [The adapter doesn't fit a nano sim. The nano sim is too big], ok, checked it. It's a funny adapter. Maybe a small nail file makes the adapter better.
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> @gischpelino [ok, checked it. It's a funny adapter. Maybe a small nail file makes the adapter …], I don't know. Maybe
<ubptgbot> Ye was added by: Ye
<ubptgbot> David Thiele was added by: David Thiele
<nabblet> ls
<ubptgbot> Carlo Cataneo was added by: Carlo Cataneo
<ubptgbot> Krystof Vydra was added by: Krystof Vydra
<ubptgbot> <Krystof Vydra> Hello
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Hiii 👋
<ubptgbot> <Krystof Vydra> I want to buy a phone for my friend and install ubuntu touch on it. But I need it tu support Czech language because he doesn't speak English. I couldn't find supported languages list anywhere so I am asking here. Could some of you who have the system installed please tell me if it has Czech language (Čeština)? Thank you very much
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/1ncd56sO.png
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> @Krystof Vydra [I want to buy a phone for my friend and install ubuntu touch on it. But I need i …], it seems like most things on there by default are 100% translated
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports/#languages
<ubptgbot> <Krystof Vydra> OK, thank you! :)
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Hmm, I didn't know about that site
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Looks like I know what am I gonna do for some time
<ubptgbot> <Krystof Vydra> @TigranKhachatryan [Hmm, I didn't know about that site], me too, and I did pretty inense searching
<ubptgbot> itwillbedeletedsoon was added by: itwillbedeletedsoon
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/uz6yprD3.png
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Is this translation correct?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I mean
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Cannot be %1-something
<ubptgbot> <KernelPanix> @TigranKhachatryan [<reply to media>], please give me links
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @purringChaos [https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports/#languages], I found it here
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> %1 is just filled out
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> its a argument to be replaced
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh okay
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> it doesnt have any values to put in there
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Understood 👍
<ubptgbot> <itwillbedeletedsoon> Hello. … Why is a China Unicom SIM card undetectable on OP One running the latest version of the UT? … How to resolve the issue?
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Have you tried basically to remove, clean gently, and insert Sim again?
<ubptgbot> <itwillbedeletedsoon> Yes, it works with another SIM card. And that problematic card works on the other phone.
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> It’s weird
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Did it work before installing ubports
<ubptgbot> <itwillbedeletedsoon> It worked perfectly with LineageOS 16.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh okay
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Before installing UT did you wipe all your data? (TWRP, dalvik, cache and system)?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I had to copy the flashable zip to / so I could format /data
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Indeed. Try to re install UT using installer and check « wipe data »
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Qiangong2 [It will spin and just go back to the manual configuration page], In all cases when I had this, some values where not correct. I need to use special encryption and auth settings. Otherwise it would not work.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Although it still might be some pinephone only thing.
<emacsen> hey all. I got my pinephone, it sees the network (2.4, wpa), but it never is able to conect even with the password. Any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <john LARISSA> (Photo, 497x849) https://irc.ubports.com/xOjsw4D2.png WOWW
<ubptgbot> <itwillbedeletedsoon> I'll try doing it now.
<patrixl> crazy, don't fall for that ponzi scheme hahaha
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> https://store.pine64.org/?product=pinephone-shipment-upgrade
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> For those still waiting
<ubptgbot> dawidpotocki was added by: dawidpotocki
<ubptgbot> Cameron was added by: Cameron
<ubptgbot> ParadoxSpiral was added by: ParadoxSpiral
<ubptgbot> trytonvanmeer was added by: trytonvanmeer
<ubptgbot> daftengineer was added by: daftengineer
<ubptgbot> Mychickensonfire was added by: Mychickensonfire
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Krystof Vydra [I want to buy a phone for my friend and install ubuntu touch on it. But I need i …], https://t.me/UBports_CZ_SK
<ubptgbot> Jona Stubbe was added by: Jona Stubbe
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Javacookies [@UniversalSuperBox it looks like that since image 41, updating from previous ver …], I've removed the delta images around update 41 to hopefully fix that.
<ubptgbot> <bananovnik> @Steve Kueffer [Before installing UT did you wipe all your data? (TWRP, dalvik, cache and system …], Format /data is enough. Whole system  (boot.img, rootfs, system.img) is placed just there. Formating android partitions (like system) is not necessary.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/zAX6djKn.png
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> So I am having some issues. … So let's say user is searching for "about phone". In Armenian it will be «հեռախոսի մասին», but if you translate it back word by word it will be “phone about”. What should I do?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Okay okay I figured it out when I sent it
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> @TigranKhachatryan [So I am having some issues. … So let's say user is searching for "about phone". In …], There is a translators group. @wayneoutthere can you add this guy?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I'll write «ծրագրի մասին» which means about app
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> does this guy want to be added ? ;)  I can...
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Yes why not!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> good attitude.  welcome to the party.  i'll invite soon
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> Better place to ask translation questions
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @UniversalSuperBox [I've removed the delta images around update 41 to hopefully fix that.], okay thanks, maybe tomorrow I'll go ahead and update it and see 👍
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @UniversalSuperBox [I've removed the delta images around update 41 to hopefully fix that.], today I updated from 39 to 44 and everything is ok
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @wayneoutthere [does this guy want to be added ? ;)  I can...], i would help out but sadly i dont no enough of any "normal" languages
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> *know
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> i learn and make conlangs a lot though
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> azul!
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Check if there are non-normal languages! It's so fun!
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> thats hello in Talossan
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> (im bad at talossan though)
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @mateosalta [maybe the screen, or screen connector], A very late thx. With screen connector you mean the connector component with the microUSB port? I don't think so, I tried three different ones. And also, with some batteries -and for some period of time- the red led blinks a few times after pressing the power button for 10+ second
<ubptgbot> s. I guess this means the connector is fine. So, indeed, maybe the screen. But then again, now I'm also not getting the 'buzz' sound any longer after pressing the power button for 10+ seconds. So, I'm out of clues and help is still appreciated.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @dad_and_alive [A very late thx. With screen connector you mean the connector component with the …], You know what?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> When I flashed an unsupported port on my device yesterday
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I closed my eyes wrote the default password and pressed enter
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> With photographic memory
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> And it booted!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dad_and_alive [A very late thx. With screen connector you mean the connector component with the …], sounds like you broke it more
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> What about ZenFone 6 (I01WD)? Has anyone tried to create a port for it?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> red light might be low battery warning
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @c_smith [I don't think that sim will fit], lol, some in the pinephone chat are saying it an 'apple' adapter ;P
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @vtsoft [What about ZenFone 6 (I01WD)? Has anyone tried to create a port for it?], What Android version does it have
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @TigranKhachatryan [What Android version does it have], 9/10
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> The chances are very low then
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> :-(
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> @mateosalta [lol, some in the pinephone chat are saying it an 'apple' adapter ;P], Yeah, I saw.
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> I was there asking about it. XD
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @TigranKhachatryan [The chances are very low then], 9 is mostly fine by now, but I don't think anyone worked on that particular device
<Fuseteam> well not that low halium 9 is shaping up nicely
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh I thought it worked by Helium?
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> Hopefully it's not a a/b device like the Essential Phone or newer Pixels.
<Fuseteam> *Halium; but halium 9 is makes great progress
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> Those are especially tricky as verity is basically required
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh okay that's something to be proud of
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Kudos to Halium devs
<Fuseteam> kudos to halium devs!
<ubptgbot> <RaJvAnT KuMaR Rodnel> (Photo, 617x918) https://irc.ubports.com/tUS8QgEM.png 1
<Fuseteam> spam?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> What happened?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh, I get it. I'm assuming someone was spamming
<Fuseteam> ohw it was cleared on the other side cool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TigranKhachatryan [Oh, I get it. I'm assuming someone was spamming], Could you please do everyone a favor and change your display name and avatar to not be masquerading as a feature of Telegram like you're trying to phish people? Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Phish?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Hmm, well, okay then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TigranKhachatryan [Phish?], tricking people into PMing you messages they wish to save in their saved messages
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Ok ok
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> There
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> thanks
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Hey, is there a way to replace default emojis with Noto?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh ok
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @TigranKhachatryan [The chances are very low then], But I want to try it... Is there any offtopic halium/ubports group for asking stupid questions?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I don't know if there is a group
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> But XDA is the best place
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> @vtsoft [But I want to try it... Is there any offtopic halium/ubports group for asking st …], there is the Halium group. Lots of people there working on Halium 9 ports right now … https://t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> Fabio was added by: Fabio
<ubptgbot> Rorschach_s was added by: Rorschach_s
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> How do I enable CRUST on the pinephone?
<ubptgbot> Emin ADMIN HELP CENTER was added by: Emin ADMIN HELP CENTER
<ubptgbot> Asraf - Littradex Support Canuck was added by: Asraf - Littradex Support Canuck
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Emin are you a real user?
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> @mimecar [Emin are you a real user?], My guess is he's not
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> The name practically screams that
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Yes
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Asraf - Littradex Support and you?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Qiangong2 [How do I enable CRUST on the pinephone?], they're still testing it … there's a post in the pine64 forum about it
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> @Javacookies [they're still testing it … there's a post in the pine64 forum about it], Well, pine64 tweeted at me saying to just enable CRUST to increase battery life
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 2560x1451) https://irc.ubports.com/xEQEqtRD.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Qiangong2 [Well, pine64 tweeted at me saying to just enable CRUST to increase battery life], well it must be a misunderstanding 😅
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> dalton might know, or you just wait for a system update
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> there might be a forum post somewhere to test
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Yeah, getting 5ish hours with wifi only on isn't bad though
<ubptgbot> <itdoesntmatt> @mateosalta [<reply to media>], Nice, personalized pack for UB edition
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> very nice, now boot has the pine logo too
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mateosalta [very nice, now boot has the pine logo too], you're not updated for a long time 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you havr braveheart too right?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yeah, it was still on sd
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> this is amazing how much progress has been made
<ubptgbot> Hide1445 Prince was added by: Hide1445 Prince
<ubptgbot> Clare Rivera was added by: Clare Rivera
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> for testing webgl on pinephone
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Ittk0O23.null
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> is faster on new image, still some flickering, but looks better
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Anyway to get rid of the screen flickering randomly? it seems to mainly affect the system settings app for me
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> huh?
<ubptgbot> anthb was added by: anthb
<ubptgbot> <anthb> Hello there. I'm trying to do my first port, Ubuntu Touch on FP3. Is it the right place to ask for help?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> please join @halium group
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I think someone managed to boot it recently, so it would be great if you could collaborate with that person as well
<ubptgbot> <anthb> @NotKit [please join @halium group], Thank you I didn't know that group. I will join it and look for this person.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Has anyone tried to use Convergence with a Display Link adapter? https://www.displaylink.com/products/find?cat=3&vid_hdmi=1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Anghirrim [Has anyone tried to use Convergence with a Display Link adapter? https://www.dis …], it is proprietary and won't work with UT
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [it is proprietary and won't work with UT], OK... What option do we have then to use Convergence? Only phones with native video USB output?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Or Miracast?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> using an external display is not "convergence" itself. it is only a feature.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, you need a device that supports wired video output, or miracast, to use an external display with your device
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [using an external display is not "convergence" itself. it is only a feature.], Can you please explain? My understanding of Convergence was that you could "plug" your phone to an external display and use it with a Desktop like experience. Am I wrong?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> And am I wrong in thinking that Convergence is available on UBPorts? I remember having seen a video of a Nexus 5 using Convergence.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Anghirrim [Can you please explain? My understanding of Convergence was that you could "plug …], that is just one feature. Convergence is a much broader concept. Being able to uses the same apps on phone, tablet, PC, etc…
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Oh... OK
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> So talking about the ability to use the phone "as a PC" by plugging it onto an external monitor. … Is this feature available and working with Libertine apps for example?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> And if yes, it can be used with both USB video output or Miracast.  … (As Miracast is more standard, it can be used on UBports?)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> libertine is just a feature for providing a container to run legacy or CLI apps in case one needs them
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if your device can connect to an external display, then yes you can still run apps in libertine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> libertine doesn't magically make legacy apps into converged apps though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> converged apps are apps that are reactive to the screen size and input types of various devices, so that they scale and can be used with a variety of input methods
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the only thing connecting an external display gives you specifically, is displaying the shell on an external display, with windowed mode
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [converged apps are apps that are reactive to the screen size and input types of …], Ooooookkkkaayyyy this is Cristal clear now thanks
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [libertine is just a feature for providing a container to run legacy or CLI apps …], Yep, this I understood. Apps under Libertine are almost unusable on a phone's screen
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [libertine is just a feature for providing a container to run legacy or CLI apps …], [Edit] Yep, this I understood. Apps under Libertine are almost unusable on a phone's screen (at least Thunderbird that I tested)
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [converged apps are apps that are reactive to the screen size and input types of …], Is there a listing of already converged apps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Anghirrim [Is there a listing of already converged apps?], https://open-store.io
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though, true, some of those may be overly designed for touch interface and phone use so still fall short of true convergence
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [the only thing connecting an external display gives you specifically, is display …], Shell, terminal or UBPort user interface?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [though, true, some of those may be overly designed for touch interface and phone …], Clear thanks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Anghirrim [Shell, terminal or UBPort user interface?], shell in this case being lomiri
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ie, graphical shell
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> OK thanks for all your answers.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Is Halium affecting the experience?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> I have both a Nexus 5 and an OP3, but if I have to invest, it'll be more on a Miracast, that I could use on ally devices rather than the Nexus 5 Slimport cable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> only in the sense that there might be issues that need fixed. halium is only the underlying minimal android bit to get hardware working
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not all android based devices are using halium yet though
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> OK, so OP3 port being mature, chances to get it work properly are on my side. 😁
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> slimport is way better if you can use it (or MHL or plain HDMI/DisplayPort, depending on your device), and Miracast will be laggy and lower resolution
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [slimport is way better if you can use it (or MHL or plain HDMI/DisplayPort, depe …], I guess yes.... Already tried MaruOS with Chromecast and it's a pain
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> How about Dex?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> There is an Halium port under development on the Samsung Galaxy S9+.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what about dex?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the dex dock is just a slimport dock
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [the dex dock is just a slimport dock], Cool, so any Slimport adapter should work then? I have searched for "non official" dex cables without success. Thanks. So in principle, a Slimport cable would work on both Samsung Galaxy devices and the Nexus 5 (providing it can work on both USB C and micro USB plugs).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> micro USB slimport and USB-C slimport are different. so you won't find a single cable to do both
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> @dohbee [the dex dock is just a slimport dock], Isn't that just dp alternate mode?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jja2000 [Isn't that just dp alternate mode?], slimport on USB-C is DP Alt mode, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but USB-C slimport lets you use USB devices too, where on micro USB you only get video
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the dex station therefore gives you charging, video, USB, and ethernet
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> Fairly sure that isn't a property of slimport though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Anghirrim [Cool, so any Slimport adapter should work then? I have searched for "non officia …], Galaxy devices that have slimport and USB-C will work yes. the older devices that were MHL instead won't of course
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jja2000 [Fairly sure that isn't a property of slimport though], being pedantic isn't helpful though. there are plenty of USB-C dock things which are not compatible, as they are either DisplayLink or some other thing. while getting something that is specifically listed on the official Slimport site as supported, will work for such devices
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [Galaxy devices that have slimport and USB-C will work yes. the older devices tha …], Yes
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [being pedantic isn't helpful though. there are plenty of USB-C dock things which …], This paeg? https://www.slimportconnect.com/Interoperability/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Anghirrim [This paeg? https://www.slimportconnect.com/Interoperability/], yes
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Funny that the Nexus 5 is not listed on the micro-USB
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> although it seems a little incomplete
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> [Edit] Funny that the Nexus 5 is not listed on the micro-USB (Edit, there are several apges. 😅)
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Last question for tonight... If I still can...
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Once plugged on the slimport cable
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Can the phone be used as a normal phone while displaying apps on the external display? Like, how doe sit work if I get a phone call?
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @mateosalta [<reply to media>], is that morph browser .click only for Pinephone or it can be installed and tested on supported ( Legacy ) devices? I did not know that morph can be available as a .click package.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> only pine for acceleration
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> its the only one on wayland
<ubptgbot> <LIFELIKE83> Sad that the oneplus one has the same CPU as Samsung S5 and yet the S5 got no single support
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but, you can build morph s a click easy from the source
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Anghirrim [Can the phone be used as a normal phone while displaying apps on the external di …], you'd want to use a headset to take the call probably, but the hardware isn't disabled in that sense. you'll get the notification on your external display and can answer the call there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or unplug and answer the call
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (assuming things don't break in the process of doing so :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stefano0101 [is that morph browser .click only for Pinephone or it can be installed and teste …], it can be built as a click separately for testing, but it doesn't replace the system browser or webapp container
<ubptgbot> <LIFELIKE83> But im glad the work is going on
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @LIFELIKE83 [Sad that the oneplus one has the same CPU as Samsung S5 and yet the S5 got no si …], the ARM/Android ecosystem isn't the same as PCs, so you can't just build one thing and have it work on all devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> even when the hardware is the same
<ubptgbot> <LIFELIKE83> What's the issue most time?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> vendors do different things, and certain things may not be electronically connected even
<ubptgbot> <LIFELIKE83> I know that porting makes it simple trip
<ubptgbot> <LIFELIKE83> Ok do you think it would be easier if it was x86 phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> phones aren't PCs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and android is still android
<ubptgbot> <LIFELIKE83> We all know that but the headache always comes from the cpu
<ubptgbot> <LIFELIKE83> @dohbee [and android is still android], What do u mean by that
<bdju> hello, new to ubports. I just got my pinephone. how do I go about installing "normal" GNU/Linux apps? apt in the terminal is not happy with me.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the headache doesn't come from the CPU
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the headache comes from how drivers work in android for most devices, regardless of the CPU's instruction set architecture.
<ubptgbot> <LIFELIKE83> @dohbee [the headache comes from how drivers work in android for most devices, regardless …], Oh
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @bdju [hello, new to ubports. I just got my pinephone. how do I go about installing "no …], You should not use apt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bdju [hello, new to ubports. I just got my pinephone. how do I go about installing "no …], apt is not supported. UT is not a traditional linux distro. there is libertine for creating a container to install and use legacy apps.
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> l e g a c y   a p p s
<bdju> what is this bridged with? where are you guys?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [you'd want to use a headset to take the call probably, but the hardware isn't di …], Clear thanks
<bdju> also, that really sucks to hear. I wanted to try that new foliate app out
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bdju [what is this bridged with? where are you guys?], telegram https://t.me/ubports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bdju [also, that really sucks to hear. I wanted to try that new foliate app out], what is that?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Desktop applications do not adapt to the characteristics of the phone (within Libertine).
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the way it does drivers locked to a kernel version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<bdju> telegram... oof
<bdju> foliate is a new gtk ereader
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bdju [also, that really sucks to hear. I wanted to try that new foliate app out], i guess you can install PureOS and then install foliate with flatpak
<bdju> https://github.com/johnfactotum/foliate
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @bdju [hello, new to ubports. I just got my pinephone. how do I go about installing "no …], Check out settings->Libertine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or you could build a click version of it, perhaps
<bdju> I am not at all excited to hear flatpaks suggested. starting to lean toward postmarketos maybe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 🤷‍♀️
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @vtsoft [Check out settings->Libertine], There you can create a container with ubuntu xenial and install classic apps like GIMP or Firefox.
<bdju> so apps installed via libertine won't scale someone said?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> libertine doesn't magically make apps usable or useful on a phone, no
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> It is not a scaling issue, apps are not designed for small screens.
<bdju> not asking for magic, wise guy. just the libhandy sorta stuff baked into most gnome stuff now. will it *prevent* that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some won't even work; and i think on pinephone X11 apps won't work yet at all
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> it's a design problem of the app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> things using libhandy would be better to get packaged as click and used outside libertine if possible, i guess
<bdju> I've attempted to create a libertine container and it seems like nothing happened now. I'm still on the screen to create one
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @bdju [so apps installed via libertine won't scale someone said?], Libertine exists so that you can connect the phone to the monitor and use it as a desktop. Not for using classic apps on 5" screen.
<bdju> BTW, how do you take screenshots on ubports? it seems like volume down + power doesn't do it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think there are some issues with the settings GUI still on pinephone, and you might need to create it from terminal with `libertine-container-manager create --help` (probably also need to pass the arg to tell it to be a chroot type)
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @bdju [BTW, how do you take screenshots on ubports? it seems like volume down + power d …], Volume down+volume up
<bdju> it's a rocker... do I really hit both parts at once?
<bdju> it doesn't seem to work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Pinephone. https://gitlab.com/ubports/community-ports/pinephone/-/issues/11
<bdju> ah, thank you. good to know.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh i was just copying the link for https://forum.pine64.org/showthread.php?tid=10130 too
<bdju> oh, I was having some wifi issues, though they were intermittent
<bdju> I've already rebooted for the system update, but I'll do it again for good measure
<bdju> so the decision to not let me easily use apt is based in security? some sort of sandboxing idea?
<ubptgbot> Mamie Coker was added by: Mamie Coker
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes. security and image based updating; the rootfs is therefore readonly as part of the design. `deb` packages are not secure and runs scripts as root. and allowing any debs to be installed would be problematic for many devices and partition layouts, and would mean image based updates couldn't work
<bdju> some interesting points. maybe guix would work well. supports unprivileged package management and doing things declaratively
<bdju> this is taking ages to reboot. I wonder if I hit a bug.
<bdju> it's not the first one in that thread because it's the ubuntu touch screen rather than the pine logo, and I have done the update already
<bdju> so far I have a pretty bad impression of ubports, but I'm gonna try to use it a bit longer to get a better feel for it. it feels very limiting and annoying.
<bdju> even on android you can use termux and install things via apt, though not graphical things.
<bdju> still stuck on the ubuntu touch screen after trying to reboot. I'm gonna hold in the power button I guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> termux on android is basically the same as what libertine gives you on UT. it's just a container. and you can install much less than you can with libertine on UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> termux uses packages built specifically to install on android, in a non-standard root directory. they're built against bionic libc to run on android. you can't just take a random arm deb from the internet and install it with dpkg there, expecting it to work, either
<bdju> right, yeah, though the termux repo really has a lot of what you'd want in there. vim, emacs, ranger, mpv, youtube-dl, sftp, etc.
<bdju> glad to hear that I can maybe get something similar on UT, though.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah all those things are in ubuntu too
<ubptgbot> samying Kochederia was added by: samying Kochederia
<bdju> lack of tab key on the keyboard is killing me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bdju [lack of tab key on the keyboard is killing me], terminal app has command keys toolbar just above keyboard, one of which has tab and such
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, iirc there was a gesture to do tab
<bdju> what do I put for the id in the libertine-container-manager command? seems to be separate from the name
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> whatever you want. just `xenial` or such
<ubptgbot> إسماعيلLarsErik VonTörne was added by: إسماعيلLarsErik VonTörne
<bdju> hm alright
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's really only important if you want to use multiple containers
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Tap the terminal for tab
<bdju> oh wow, that works pretty well
<bdju> thanks
<ubptgbot> Jørgen was added by: Jørgen
<bdju> my phone has started vibrating non-stop!
<bdju> I was setting up the container via terminal command last, just waiting for it to finish
<bdju> screen wouldn't turn on. I've held in the power button now
<bdju> okay, I went to settings -> libertine again now and my container shows in the list, so I've made a little progress
<bdju> every package search I attempt says there are no results
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bdju [every package search I attempt says there are no results], if you rebooted the phone before the container creation completed, it's probably in a broken and corrupt state
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and, see previous statement about settings GUI for libertine maybe still having issues
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can use `libertine-container-manager` to install packages as well
<bdju> hm okay
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though whatever you do, do NOT install `sudo` inside the container; it is unprivileged and installing it will actually break things :-/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can also read docs about libertine at https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html#
<bdju> oh, it says there the create command can't be ran directly in the terminal, but that's how I did it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to keep the screen on and terminal app in foreground while create runs
<bdju> hm could be the screen went dark on its own before, but I wasn't doing anything else at least
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> apps are suspended when the screen is locked or when in the background, on UT
<bdju> I didn't lock it, just had it set down
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> when the screen goes off it is "locked"
<bdju> right. that may or may not have happened.
<bdju> gonna try to create a new container, I guess
<ubptgbot> <matv1> still trouble on the PinePhone image :( ?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> 43 boots right through but touch input is gone now
<ubptgbot> <matv1> or is that just me?
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/0lsw7DuP.png
<ubptgbot> tv1488 was added by: tv1488
<ubptgbot> <tv1488> Дeтск0е п0рн0😱😱😳👇👇👇 … @pro100artem_fl … Негр жарuт м0лодуху🤤🤤😏 … 👇👇👇👇 … @pro100artem_fl … Выеб@ли😱 на впuске😏😍👇👇 … @pro100artem_fl … Пиши админу чтоб попасть в наш приват чат😘 … 👉👉👉👉 @pro100artem_fl
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> Helli All! My battery drains overnight with 4G on.  … Could you share your battery status screen. Mobile phone model and if you keep your data mobile/wifi on?
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> [Edit] Hello All! My battery drains overnight with 4G on.  … Could you share your battery status screen. Mobile phone model and if you keep your data mobile/wifi on?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @dohbee there some spam that wants to be dealt with
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @matv1 [@dohbee there some spam that wants to be dealt with], +1
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @arthurabdulin [Hello All! My battery drains overnight with 4G on.  … Could you share your batter …], which phone is that?
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> Russian spam/troll again?
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> Used Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <matv1> has this recently gotten worse suddenly?
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> I think it has always been like this, but I thought this issue i affrcts all UBports phones.  Some of my friends can run over 12 hours with mobole data on and good usage. So I want to get another, a new phone. Wonder what is a better model?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> i have quite a few phones. I use a OnePlus3 which does great battery life
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @matv1 [i have quite a few phones. I use a OnePlus3 which does great battery life], How long with mobile data?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> over a day easy
<ubptgbot> <matv1> but realise that batteries decay over time. So youre N5 maybe just dying of old age
<ubptgbot> <matv1> well the battery that is
<ubptgbot> <matv1> it is not so difficult to replace a battery on an N5
<ubptgbot> <matv1> i did it myself once
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @matv1 [over a day easy], Nice!!!
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @matv1 [it is not so difficult to replace a battery on an N5], May be a good idea.
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @matv1 [but realise that batteries decay over time. So youre N5 maybe just dying of old …], How do I test battery on UBports?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> at least it would be the cheapest solution :)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @arthurabdulin [How do I test battery on UBports?], not sure actually
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @matv1 [at least it would be the cheapest solution :)], Would be great to test the battery first...
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @matv1 [at least it would be the cheapest solution :)], [Edit] Would be great to test the battery first... Somehow
<ubptgbot> <matv1> if youre confortable flashing back to android briefly, i guess there will be more options. But I thinks battery testing apps are never really very reliable. But I am no expert :)
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> I have flashed UBports a mutiple times to test through backup restore. So I could do a jump back to android comfortably...
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> Thanks for the chat M!
<ubptgbot> <matv1> np good luck
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> Oh obelisk more thing: Phairphobe 3 - is it compatible with UBports?
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> [Edit] Oh one more thing: Phairphobe 3 - is it compatible with UBports?
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> [Edit] Oh one more thing: Phairphone 3 - is it compatible with UBports?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> not yet. There is an early stage port I recently read. But not feature complete by far
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> Thabks thanks
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> [Edit] Thanks thanks
<ubptgbot> <matv1> sure
#ubports 2020-06-10
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @bdju [lack of tab key on the keyboard is killing me], just tap for auto complete (tab) os built into gesture
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @arthurabdulin [Hello All! My battery drains overnight with 4G on.  … Could you share your batter …], keep any apps open for video sites? some of them have implemented screen keep awake, maybe prevent sleep
<ubptgbot> <Scott R> I'm trying to get ready for my PinePhone. Is there a way to back up contacts in UBP?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yep, select a contact by long hold (from within contacts app) then hit top button check box for select all, then hit the three circle 'share' button, select file manager to get the contacts file in folder of choice
<ubptgbot> nayrauw was added by: nayrauw
<ubptgbot> <Scott R> I think that worked, thank you
<ubptgbot> Jamila Abbiasa was added by: Jamila Abbiasa
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mateosalta [<reply to media>], this indeed works better, no more glitchy display issue although the hexgl game is still slow which was playable before on oxide
<ubptgbot> ichiro_zero was added by: ichiro_zero
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Javacookies [this indeed works better, no more glitchy display issue although the hexgl game …], you were able to get that to work? I have had zero luck trying that (haven't tried it lately)
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> is there a kindle app for UT? I thought there was but I dont see it in openstore (or Im blind)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Shakendo [you were able to get that to work? I have had zero luck trying that (haven't tri …], yes, but it's really slow and the whole system slows down with it 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Shakendo [is there a kindle app for UT? I thought there was but I dont see it in openstore …], you mean some kind of a reader? … isn't the highlighted app exactly that?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Javacookies [yes, but it's really slow and the whole system slows down with it 😅], hmm, I should try it on my note 4, Ive been told it seems faster than pinephone
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Javacookies [you mean some kind of a reader? … isn't the highlighted app exactly that?], well I have a bunch of books with amazon kindle, Id like to get those on UT
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Shakendo [hmm, I should try it on my note 4, Ive been told it seems faster than pinephone], I don't think you can, only the pinephone uses wayland which qtwebengine can run with acceleration
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> prob not, but the only way to know for aure is to try it
<ubptgbot> Anurag Mishra was added by: Anurag Mishra
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @dohbee [it can be built as a click separately for testing, but it doesn't replace the sy …], Thanks for clarification.
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @mateosalta [its the only one on wayland], Ok, thanks.
<ubptgbot> alf22222 was added by: alf22222
<ubptgbot> W6580KR Lombi was added by: W6580KR Lombi
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @Shakendo [is there a kindle app for UT? I thought there was but I dont see it in openstore …], It was a webapp and I unpublished it, because it didn't work reliably anymore and haven't had the time to look into it.
<ubptgbot> Herbstfreud was added by: Herbstfreud
<ubptgbot> <Herbstfreud> Hello! :) … I have Ubuntu Touch installed on my Nexus 5. But when I turn off the display, the display is not really "off", it's just a black screen but the background lights are still on... Is this a bug or is there something wrong just on my device?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Herbstfreud [Hello! :) … I have Ubuntu Touch installed on my Nexus 5. But when I turn off the d …], I noticed this but it seems to only happen when Unity8/Lomiri just started
<ubptgbot> <Herbstfreud> On my device the display is on all the time...
<ubptgbot> POTATOINSIDE was added by: POTATOINSIDE
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Pinetab Community Edition is now available for pre orders: https://store.pine64.org/?product=pinetab-10-1-linux-tablet
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Herbstfreud [On my device the display is on all the time...], I see, mine turns off fine when I press the power button
<ubptgbot> <IuriJ30> @Steve Kueffer [Pinetab Community Edition is now available for pre orders: https://store.pine64. …], wow nice one
<ubptgbot> Pawel was added by: Pawel
<ubptgbot> <Herbstfreud> @Javacookies [I see, mine turns off fine when I press the power button], Do you also have a Nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Herbstfreud [Do you also have a Nexus 5?], yes, I'll check again and see thoroughly 😁
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @mateosalta [yep, select a contact by long hold (from within contacts app) then hit top butto …], 👍
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Herbstfreud [Hello! :) … I have Ubuntu Touch installed on my Nexus 5. But when I turn off the d …], Just tested on my freshly installed UBPort on my Nexus 5. Screen really turns off when I press the power button.
<ubptgbot> <average_italian> @Steve Kueffer [Pinetab Community Edition is now available for pre orders: https://store.pine64. …], While the phone is interesting (despite $5 chip), the tablet doesnt make much sense, as you can buy a windows tablet and put ubuntu in it
<ubptgbot> <Herbstfreud> @Anghirrim [Just tested on my freshly installed UBPort on my Nexus 5. Screen really turns of …], Ok, as soon as I have time again I'll try to reinstall the whole system... Don't know what exactly went wrong.
<ubptgbot> <Herbstfreud> Or can I find out this somehow?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Hi I can get to Redmi 5 plus (yes this one https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/vince/ ) I just want to know how fine is it working (protentional daily driver when ignoring that camera is not working? )
<ubptgbot> <Mike C> I am going to be honest I am almost more interested in the pinetab than the pinephone. It's a beautiful piece of hardware.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Does UBPorts need the UBports recovery to apply updates?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> I mean... I flashed UBPorts on my Nexus 5. Then flashed back TWRP.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> TWRP is able to backup and restore UBPorts
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> (Which a feature that lacks the UBPorts recovery)
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Can I keep TWRP, or will it be a problem while running UBPorts upgrade?
<ubptgbot> <loophole47> The following artifacts have expired and are no longer able to be downloaded.
<ubptgbot> <loophole47> any idea what to do
<ubptgbot> <loophole47> (Photo, 1600x795) https://irc.ubports.com/vY1JEoBc.png
<ubptgbot> kenshirokbk was added by: kenshirokbk
<ubptgbot> <theare27> @Steve Kueffer [Pinetab Community Edition is now available for pre orders: https://store.pine64. …], oh that's tempting
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> It seems that on edge, on my Nexus 5, echoing a valid value (0 to 32) to /sys/class/backlight/lm3630/device/lm3630_level actually changes the backlight brightness, but changing the value of /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness does nothing
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Anghirrim [Does UBPorts need the UBports recovery to apply updates?], OK, had an OTA, answer is no. 😂
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @average_italian [While the phone is interesting (despite $5 chip), the tablet doesnt make much se …], That is true, and it might even be an adequate experience. But I have found that Ubuntu Touch really shines as a tablet OS because the absence of all the popular messaging and social media apps in the mainstream is less of an issue.
<ubptgbot> davidbe was added by: davidbe
<ubptgbot> <libremax> And also some (many) people doesn't want to bother with "putting ubuntu on a windows tablet" or doesn't want to give money to Microsoft by buying a windows tablet.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> So it's good to have an Ubuntu Touch tablet.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] So it's good to have an Ubuntu Touch tablet for sale.
<ubptgbot> <Niggolas> @Steve Kueffer [Pinetab Community Edition is now available for pre orders: https://store.pine64. …], Just pre-ordered mine. Hope the low ram is not a big problem and am curious to see how Ubuntu touch works on it.👍
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Niggolas [Just pre-ordered mine. Hope the low ram is not a big problem and am curious to s …], Marius has a video of it and that one only has 1 GB of RAM if I'm not mistaken
<ubptgbot> <Niggolas> @Javacookies [Marius has a video of it and that one only has 1 GB of RAM if I'm not mistaken], I have seen that. Seems promising
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it is indeed 😁
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Same SOC and PineTab screen has less pixels than PinePhone screen so there's no need to worry.
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> Hey quick question: How do I add and use snap packages on Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Comrade_Nora [Hey quick question: How do I add and use snap packages on Ubuntu Touch?], you can't yet
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Yet?????
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> Can you use regular Debian ARM packages?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> only on Libertine
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Considering that many applications do not fit the phone.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TigranKhachatryan [Yet?????], I believe flatpak and snap is planned in the future
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @Javacookies [I believe flatpak and snap is planned in the future], Wow!
<bdju> my channel keeps going back to stable when I set it to development, and it's not downloading the development stuff.
<bdju> on the pinephone
<bdju> is there a cli method to change this and update?
<bdju> the terminal preferences screen is totally unresponsive. I was gonna try to find a way to zoom out so more fits on the screen, but I can't change font or anything or even back out. had to open the slide out bar thing to get out
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> When I was translating it, it seemed that the terminal was very customizable
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Strange
<bdju> my inputs were just being rejected, it's surely some sort of bug
<bdju> I keep wishing there was a way to go "back" or "home" from anywhere. I've ended up on a screen where the back arrow doesn't show up at least once
<bdju> and then even if I change apps, if that app was settings or something it stays stuck on that screen when I go back to it. I have to close and re-open it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Terminal settings is a known issue https://gitlab.com/ubports/community-ports/pinephone/-/issues/39
<bdju> oh, nice. thank you.
<ubptgbot> <Asraf - Littradex Support Canuck> (Photo, 517x758) https://irc.ubports.com/8o7I2teI.png
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @bdju [I keep wishing there was a way to go "back" or "home" from anywhere. I've ended …], I installed "Launcher modular" and the home button works with it
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> If you do have a home button
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TigranKhachatryan the PinePhone does not have a home button
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Big sad
<bdju> yeah... my first phone without capacitive buttons
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Additionally the home button opens the Drawer
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Well, I use a port so I'll just shut my mouth
<ubptgbot> <theare27> I succumbed to temptation and pre-ordered the pineTab with the keyboard
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> Hello everybody! I'm porting ubports to asus zenfone 6 and I have a question. Is it a good practice to use Erfan's generic systemimage or it's recommended to build own (I'm asking because my systemimage [doesn't build](https://gitlab.com/vtsoft/halium-i01wd/-/blob/master/error_sysimage.txt))?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I'd also recommend to ask it in Halium group
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I see you're there
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @ArubIslander [It was a webapp and I unpublished it, because it didn't work reliably anymore an …], ahh, ok, so Im not as crazy as I feared
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Screen Casting your UT device to your computer — UBports documentation … http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/screencasting.html
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> ??
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> That's cool actually
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee   Can this be used as an alternative to Miracast?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Screen Casting your UT device to your computer — UBports documentation … http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/screencasting.html
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh Miracast
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> When I didn't have a smart TV
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I connected an HDMI cable to my TV
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> And to my computer
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> There was some HTTP screenshare
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I used that
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> [Edit] http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/screencasting.html#via-network
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Tbh, it was faster than Miracast
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @TigranKhachatryan [Tbh, it was faster than Miracast], The Network screen share?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Yup
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Cool, may have a try tonight
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> But... This requires to have a running host...
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> And would converged apps realize they are casted?
<ubptgbot> Петр Руденко was added by: Петр Руденко
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> I mean, auto resize thanks to Convergence
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> It is like screen record sadly
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Don't know how it reacts on UBPorts if you're going to use that
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Crap
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> BTW, I did not find how to import .vcf files into the contacts app
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Neither on the phone, and the documentation...
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Is it possible?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Idk
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Maybe you can use Google takeout and add a Google account?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> If it works for me it didn't
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Anghirrim [BTW, I did not find how to import .vcf files into the contacts app], Open them with the File Manager and select the contacts app
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @UniversalSuperBox [Open them with the File Manager and select the contacts app], Oh I will do that today too then
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Anghirrim [I mean, auto resize thanks to Convergence], Yes, apps on an external display will resize appropriately
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Whether the external display is wired or wireless
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @UniversalSuperBox [Open them with the File Manager and select the contacts app], Cool thanks
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @UniversalSuperBox [Whether the external display is wired or wireless], OK, this is valid with slimport, MHL, Miracast. … So you're saying it will also work with the built in screen casting option?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> mirscreencast is just for recording the screen
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @UniversalSuperBox [mirscreencast is just for recording the screen], OK, so no Convergence resizing with mirscreencast, even if we don't choose output to a file
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Only Miracast or wired connection then... (Trying to find an effective solution for my OP3)
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> Will it be possible to run nexflix through the browser at any stage?
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Is there a way to set the keyboard to dvorak?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @Qiangong2 [Is there a way to set the keyboard to dvorak?], I'd Google "Dvorak UBPorts" first
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> But I think not
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @dynasty17 [Will it be possible to run nexflix through the browser at any stage?], Wasn't there a web app?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is a dvorak keyboard layout for English
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> @TigranKhachatryan [I'd Google "Dvorak UBPorts" first], Apparently there is, but I can't figure out where to enable it
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh, cool!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Press and hold the Language button then go to settings
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Unless I'm just blind in settings
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Oh
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> @TigranKhachatryan [Wasn't there a web app?], Not for viewing, just for organising account.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh ok
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I don't use it so idk
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Anghirrim [@dohbee   Can this be used as an alternative to Miracast?], no
<bdju> I'm using dvorak on ubports. the name of teh layout was weird, but it's there. en-dv or something like that
<bdju> it would be cool to see colemak and workman layouts added as well
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [no], Thanks
<ubptgbot> Justine Smithies was added by: Justine Smithies
<ubptgbot> RealLifeDog was added by: RealLifeDog
<ubptgbot> <Carlo Cataneo> (Photo, 721x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Vf908CtX.png
<ubptgbot> <Carlo Cataneo> Just insolled
<ubptgbot> <Carlo Cataneo> Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Carlo Cataneo> Very nice I am happy. Thanks Ubuntu Touch, Ubport...
<ubptgbot> <Carlo Cataneo> [Edit] Just installed
<ubptgbot> MrAjiUki was added by: MrAjiUki
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> Welcome to the party :)
<ubptgbot> <J.Connor> welcome
<ubptgbot> <nabeel_tg> Hey guys! I installed Ubuntu touch on my device, but touch isn't working. Anyone knows what could be the reason ??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what device? and what isn't working exactly?
<ubptgbot> <nabeel_tg> @dohbee [what device? and what isn't working exactly?], Realme 3 pro (RMX1851). I booted successfully, but on the select language screen (1st screen at boot), the screen was not responding to any touches. Erfan said there is some kernel issue
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that is not a supported device. if you're porting it, you should ask questions about it in https://t.me/halium probably
<ubptgbot> <nabeel_tg> @dohbee [that is not a supported device. if you're porting it, you should ask questions a …], Oh okay, thanks 👍
<ToxicGumbo> I understand the philosophy of not allowing icons outside of the vertical dock and app drawer, but for folks like me who live if grouped apps, is there any way to add drawers to the dock?
<ToxicGumbo> Where grouped app shortcuts can live?
<ToxicGumbo> “Live in grouped apps”. iOS folders to be specific.
<bdju> how can I change to the development channel and check for updates via the terminal? the updates section of settings is not working well for me at all
<bdju> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/switchchannel.html found this page but it only says the graphical method
<bdju> the os update that should exist isn't coming through
<bdju> I found the update button in the about section which got me excited, but no luck still
<bdju> unless maybe I'm somehow up-to-date without realizing it
<bdju> my version says Ubuntu 16.04 (2020-06-08)
<goddard> hi
<goddard> does unity 8 work on the desktop at all?
<goddard> or does ubports not work on that?
#ubports 2020-06-11
<Fuseteam> it is not currently in an usable state
<Fuseteam> currently the focus is to get lomiri, the new name of unity8, to work on wayland instead of mirclient; there's also work being done to upstream lomiri into debian
<bdju> is the OS called ubports or is it called ubuntu touch?
<ikmaak> UBPorts. butthe channel has been a bit quiet, as the bridge bot died. everybody is on telegram
<Fuseteam> the OS is called Ubuntu Touch
<Fuseteam> the community is called UBports
<bdju> thanks
<bdju> I wasn't sure if both were called UBPorts or not
<Fuseteam> wasn't the bot up again?
<bdju> and yeah, I saw the bridge bot die the other day
<bdju> I wonder why most of the activity is on telegram. I've never liked telegram.
<Fuseteam> because most people join via telegram
<Fuseteam> there's almost 3k people on there
<bdju> matrix or xmpp would've been better, imo.
<bdju> oh wow. 3k people is a ton.
<Fuseteam> there's also a matrix room yes
<bdju> oh, what's the address to the matrix room?
<Fuseteam> but migrating 3k ain't easy ya know hehe
<Fuseteam> #ubports:matrix.org
<Fuseteam> does that render correctly?
<bdju> it appears as the plain text
<Fuseteam> good :p
<Fuseteam> looks fancy on my end so i wondered if the bridge handles it correctly
<bdju> does the matrix room connect to the telegram room or is it also separate?
<Fuseteam> bridging a 3k group with a 500 room isn't a trivial thing to do sadly
<bdju> fair enough
#ubports 2020-06-13
<VitalK> Hi Everyone! I have a probem with OTA updater on PinePhone. I had version 45, then downloaded version 46 but I didn't install it until today. Apparently, version 47 has downloaded so when update was finally installing version 46 it also installed version 47. Now I'm apparently on version 47 but GUI updater application show that Update 46 is downloaded and ready to install.
<VitalK> How can I get rid of Update 46 in the updater application? Is there a way to clear its cache?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> crash or freeze?
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> @Sam Hanna [do have 2fa set up?], No
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> it's working on my oneplus one
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Crash. Sometimes UT reboots, sometimes DK crashes ante that‘s all. Cleared the DK .cache too, but it does not help.
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @erfanoabdi [<reply to media>], awesome picture! It's a beautiful sight to see new devices running UT.
<ubptgbot> <IuriJ30> @erfanoabdi [<reply to media>], 🙃🙃
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @erfanoabdi [sure … Moto Z 1gen … Moto Z2 Force … Moto G7 … Galaxy S9 … Redmi note 7], Is the S9 usable? Or still not ready for a daily driver?
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> @Anghirrim [Is the S9 usable? Or still not ready for a daily driver?], It's 90% ready
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> Fwd from erfanoabdi: sorry for off-topic but i'll just share it here once since there's no other 9810 that i'm aware of … steps of installing ubports on S9 (starlte): … 0) Boot to TWRP … 1) Format data  … 2) Flash vendor: https://build.lolinet.com/file/halium/starlte/vendor.img … 3) Flash halium-boot: https://build.lolinet.com/file/hal
<ubptgbot> ium/starlte/halium-boot.img … 4) Flash firmwares: https://build.lolinet.com/file/halium/starlte/starlte-firmwares.zip … 5) Flash ubports GSI: https://build.lolinet.com/file/halium/GSI/ubports_GSI_installer_v8.zip … 6) Flash Samsung USB fix: https://build.lolinet.com/file/halium/GSI/tools/samsung-usb-tethering.zip … Bugs:  … 1) Audio incall … 2) Mob
<ubptgbot> ile data (not sure about this)
<ubptgbot> <IuriJ30> @erfanoabdi What abut nash, what doesn't works?
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> @IuriJ30 [@erfanoabdi What abut nash, what doesn't works?], Mobile data broken on nash
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> It will probably work if someone redo kernel from moto sources
<ubptgbot> <IuriJ30> Ok, that ok. I will try then.
<ubptgbot> <IuriJ30> same as s9 steps to flash?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @erfanoabdi [It's 90% ready], Cool, is it usable to port for the S9+? I have a friend willing to use UPPorts, but he has a S9+
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> He really wants to use convergence, so want to stick to a phone that has slimport or similar available
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> @IuriJ30 [same as s9 steps to flash?], No nash is easier: … Format … Gsi … Halium boot … Console patch zip … Apparmor enabler zip
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> When I say usable, I mean, sources and optimizations. Of course, I understand that Halium 9 must be ported to the S9+
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> @Anghirrim [Cool, is it usable to port for the S9+? I have a friend willing to use UPPorts, …], Unfortunately i don't have s9+ so i didn't build vendor and halium boot for that device but my sources is all available in my GitHub … He can build himself
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Yep
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Was it complex to port on S9?
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> Actually it's usable only a few ril bugs left that i might look into them later..
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Should we expect huge or similar difficulties?
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> @Anghirrim [Was it complex to port on S9?], Nope … I can explain to you later..
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> U don't need to build halium BTW
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> Just build lineage 16
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> ??????
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Not even the halium-boot?
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> Halium boot can be done from lineage16 source too
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> Basically u want lineage 16 vendor to boot GSI
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Yes, this I got. But star2lte is not a LOS official device
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> I'll check if there are sources available somewhere
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> But definitely not in Lineage github
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> friends, this isn't @halium :)
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> Sorry🙏
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [friends, this isn't @halium :)], Oups yes sorry
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Last time I saw Erfan, was on Halium TG. So I did not even look at the upper side of my screen. 😂😂
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> For the next OTA update you could try to implement a first boot animation like the one in the XPS 13 Ubuntu Edition. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apx_HyxFqjA
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can make something and submit a PR if you want
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that is way too complicated and long
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @Pascal [Crash. Sometimes UT reboots, sometimes DK crashes ante that‘s all. Cleared the D …], Regarding Dekko on Pinephone... Theres already an issue for that: https://gitlab.com/dekkan/dekko/-/issues/84
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Although it might not be a bug in dekko, maybe better join the dekko user group for further discussions and debugging to keep the noise low here
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> https://t.me/DekkoUsersGroup
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> (Photo, 640x480) https://irc.ubports.com/0F09LWIA.png
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> (Photo, 640x480) https://irc.ubports.com/K7QXYvAN.png
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> usb camera (and microscope) now working on the Raspberry Pi running Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> [Edit] USB camera (and microscope) now working on the Raspberry Pi running Ubuntu Touch. Photos taken using the camera app.
<ubptgbot> <nerd7473> Which channel is the most stable that still supports Anbox on OnePlus One? Is it still on Devel?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> stable is obviously the most stable channel
<ubptgbot> <Louis> Good night is someone know about multiroom?
<ubptgbot> <Louis> Or hello? 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> multirom is not supported
<ubptgbot> <Louis> So definitely not supported?
<ubptgbot> <Louis> I mean
<ubptgbot> <Louis> Impossible to do?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, system updates don't work with it and we do not support running UT on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some people may have gotten an image booting with it on their device, but it's a "you break it and it's all yours" sort of thing
<ubptgbot> <Louis> So it's possible to dual boot but I cannot update?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it depends on your device, requires a patched version of multirom, and no updates won't work for UT with it. as i said, it's unsupported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please don't PM people without permission
<ubptgbot> <Louis> Sorry
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you cannot use multirom on bq devices
<ubptgbot> <Louis> OK thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sigh why do people ask things, have a conversation, and then delete all their messages for no reason
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no need for that
<ubptgbot> <Louis> Oh I'm sorry to don't ask permission
<ubptgbot> <Louis> And I deleted them because I was ashamed
<ikmaak> louis: the conversation is important to ubports, it builds the knowledge base
<ikmaak> never be ashamed to learn :)
<ubptgbot> <Louis> Well...
<ubptgbot> <Louis> My question was dumb
<ikmaak> so?
<ikmaak> also i did learn about ubports and multiboot because of it...
<ubptgbot> <Louis> So I removed everything out of shame that's all
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it wasn't dumb
<ikmaak> no need to shame, be proud you taught people :)
<ikmaak> i think it was a good question, i didn't even think it could be an issue...
<ubptgbot> <Louis> I forgot to ask permission before I went to speak in private and I was ashamed of it and I'm feel dumb
<ikmaak> ow, i cannot see what exactly you deleted
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nothing to be ashamed of really
<ikmaak> it is better to try and find out, than to just give up. now everybody remembers PM can be too much for some.
<ikmaak> thanks Louis!
<ubptgbot> <Louis> I'm just going to talk to nan privately forgetting to ask permission and I was ashamed ...
<ikmaak> as i said before, no need for shame just because you missed some etiquette rule :)
<ubptgbot> <Louis> @dohbee [nothing to be ashamed of really], For me a little
<ikmaak> as a pennance, you can answer someone elses question soon :P
<ubptgbot> <Louis> @ikmaak [as i said before, no need for shame just because you missed some etiquette rule …], Well for forgetting it makes me feel ashamed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and there's nothing wrong with bearing a little shame every one in a while to learn something new
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nobody else cares so much about it :)
<ikmaak> Louis: no need, it is not the norm on the internet to be ashamed for the wrong move in earnest. So i understand cultural norms, but the internet has different norms! :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, i don't think we need to keep discussing it further at this point
<ikmaak> yes
<ikmaak> would ubports rpi4 work with the official touchscreen?
<ubptgbot> <Louis> @dohbee [anyway, i don't think we need to keep discussing it further at this point], Yes I think to 😅
<ikmaak> well, i did not even know you could delete chats :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ikmaak [would ubports rpi4 work with the official touchscreen?], when UT works on pi4 i guess touchscreen should theoretically work, though apparently there are issues with edge swiping on the pi touch screen on pi3
<ubptgbot> <Louis> @ikmaak [well, i did not even know you could delete chats :(], Happy that for once I could help someone 😂
<ikmaak> louis: 2nd time already!
<ikmaak> dohbee: that is strange. i think this issue would then also happen with pi4
<ikmaak> it has 10x multitouch... so should also be capable of recognising swipes
<ikmaak> but maybe it is just the edge thing that is handled differently
<ubptgbot> <Louis> @ikmaak [dohbee: that is strange. i think this issue would then also happen with pi4], It's only the raspberry pi 4?
<ubptgbot> <nerd7473> @dohbee [stable is obviously the most stable channel], I mean, does it have Anbox support yet? Or do I still use the Devel branch?
<ubptgbot> <nerd7473> I'm setting up a device for a friend and need to know which branch supports the anbox img for "bacon"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nerd7473 [I mean, does it have Anbox support yet? Or do I still use the Devel branch?], technically no UT images have "anbox support" yet. it is an experimental feature and not part of the default images. if you mean just the kernel module support part, i don't know. just try to set up anbox on stable, and if it doesn't work, switch to a
<ubptgbot> different channel and try there?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> afaik though, there is no separate boot img that needs flashed any more on op1 or nexus5 at least
<ikmaak> Louis: i only have a pi4 with the screen....
<ubptgbot> <Louis> @ikmaak [Louis: i only have a pi4 with the screen....], No I mean
<ubptgbot> <Louis> Is it possible on raspberry pi 3?
<ubptgbot> <Louis> Or 3 plus?
<ubptgbot> <Louis> Or 3b
<ubptgbot> <nerd7473> @dohbee [technically no UT images have "anbox support" yet. it is an experimental feature …], Got it, I'll start off with Stable and wok forewards if the img doesn't work right.
<ikmaak> it seems there is issues in pi3, and noone has tried on 4 yet
<ikmaak> i do not know any more than doh_bee told us.
<ubptgbot> <Louis> @ikmaak [it seems there is issues in pi3, and noone has tried on 4 yet], Oh OK 😊
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> When mouse selection was badly broken on Ubuntu Touch on the Pi 3B+ I found the touchscreen was vital to get anywhere. Selection was mostly fine but edge swipes and pulling down menus would not work so I needed to use the mouse too. Too much plugging and unplugging means the connector for touchscreen is no longer working on my Pi 3 so
<ubptgbot>  I can't test at present.
<ikmaak> so it could be it is already fixed. how long ago were your tests?
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> @ikmaak [it seems there is issues in pi3, and noone has tried on 4 yet], There is a significant graphics issue on the Pi 4, we can test things like wifi, sound and bluetooth using ssh but can't yet use the gui :(
<ikmaak> ow. is there info i could provide? i got one right here
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> Someone tried around three weeks back.
<ikmaak> ok, i expect someone else will be more knowledgable then. i just got the setup pi4&tscreen setup, it would just need a reboot...
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> @ikmaak [ow. is there info i could provide? i got one right here], The Pi group has lots of discussion and the pinned post should have enough info to get you started. https://t.me/UBports_pi
<ikmaak> i hope it is also somewhere in wiki or forum. i got no telegram, and am here via irc..
<ikmaak> but ill find it. maybe things have improved once i get around to it :)
<ubptgbot> DMR Yuliya was added by: DMR Yuliya
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> @ikmaak [but ill find it. maybe things have improved once i get around to it :)], https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/raspberry-pi-266
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/V2vXv43a.png
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> @MenmuirMark [<reply to media>], Screenshot from Pi 4 running UT - you cannot even see that but if you login then press PrtSc it records what you should see. :(
<ikmaak> i read that one, but it only states 'once issues are sorted the 2-4GB Pi 4 will run UT much more smoothly.'
<ikmaak> wow, strange that it only happens to the window, not the top bar
<ubptgbot> RohbsonS was added by: RohbsonS
<ikmaak> 'Touch screen works quite well if you are lucky enough to have one and makes selection so much easier.' sounds like a good sign.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> @hummlbach [https://t.me/DekkoUsersGroup], It’s exactly the problem i encounter. Thank you !
<ubptgbot> Hossain Mary was added by: Hossain Mary
#ubports 2020-06-14
<ubptgbot> Paul was added by: Paul
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @MenmuirMark [USB camera (and microscope) now working on the Raspberry Pi running Ubuntu Touch …], awesome!
<ubptgbot> Joba Tucker was added by: Joba Tucker
<hallyn> played around a bit with ubports on the pinephone again.  (the nexus 4 is physically dead and unsalvageable).
<hallyn> It seems like there might be a redraw bug.
<hallyn> well, the first thing i noticed was that the 'updates' system settings page doesn't have a 'channel's option.
<hallyn> that seemed odd.
<hallyn> but when i was trying to set up an account in dekko 2, updates never show up unless i do the short swipe from right edge to switch apps,
<hallyn> so for instance i click the 'new account' button, nothing seems to happen. but in fact there's a new window, it just didn't redraw.  until i switch apps.  likeiwse, as i'm hitting any button, typing any chars on the keyboard, etc,
<hallyn> nothing shows up until i switch back to the main dekko page and then back to the popup
<hallyn> SO I'd tap on 'name', and blindly type my name, then switch and switch back, then my name would show up :)  it could be a dekko bug, but mayb eit explains weirdness i'd seen with other apps, which i thought had frozen or just didn't react to buttons
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @hallyn [well, the first thing i noticed was that the 'updates' system settings page does …], are you sure you are using the factory image? you might have rhe old image which don't support OTA yet
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @hallyn [SO I'd tap on 'name', and blindly type my name, then switch and switch back, the …], this is a knonw bug for all apps with separate windows like dekko and terminal
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/yTq1Z7S0.png
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> I have that problem :\
<hallyn> @Javacookies - (known bug) oh, interesting.  This is new?  I ran ubports fo rquite a while on the nexus 4 and did not see it.
<hallyn> no i'm not sure it's the factory image.  let's see, it was an image called ubuntu-touch-pinephone.img,
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @hallyn [@Javacookies - (known bug) oh, interesting.  This is new?  I ran ubports fo rqui …], the pinephone is using wayland now and I believe a newer mir so it's really not stable at the moment with many bugs. It's the pioneer for wayland and I think all devices will eventually use wayland.
<hallyn> i see
<hallyn> thanks
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @hallyn [no i'm not sure it's the factory image.  let's see, it was an image called ubunt …], you might have downloaded the image from the disabled system job. You
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> should be this now … https://ci.ubports.com/job/rootfs/job/rootfs-pinephone-systemimage/
<hallyn> ooh.  maybe that'll give me better battery life :)
<hallyn> hm, but i have a feeling that is where i got it...  anyway i'll fetch the new one i guess
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @hallyn [ooh.  maybe that'll give me better battery life :)], not yet since crust hasn't really landed in the devel channel yet … the tweet about it might be inaccurate 😅
<ubptgbot> Álvaro René was added by: Álvaro René
<ubptgbot> <Stewart Agarwal> https://i.imgur.com/zzdED8p.png
<ubptgbot> <Obinna> I opened YouTube,After I watched Ubuntu touch on braveheart edition and saw that guy using it like a boss from the phone ui to desktop mode.i since then wish Ubuntu touch was a finish product.God bless all developers the most intelligent people on earth.
<ubptgbot> <Obinna> Please they should never lose track on the multitasking.android multitasking became shitty with time(even 3gb ram is a mess)only symbian was the real multitasking king.please Ubuntu touch should have a very good multitasking even with (1gb of ram)
<ubptgbot> <Obinna> [Edit] Please they should never lose track on the multitasking .Android multitasking became shitty with time(even 3gb ram is a mess)only symbian was the real multitasking king.please Ubuntu touch should have a very good multitasking even with (1gb of ram)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Obinna [Please they should never lose track on the multitasking .Android multitasking be …], it's pretty easy to multitask on UT because of the edge swipes which makes it really quick to swicth and open apps but in terms of opened apps, 1 GB of RAm can only do much 😅
<ubptgbot> <Obinna> @Javacookies [it's pretty easy to multitask on UT because of the edge swipes which makes it re …], But how did symbian did it?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> haven't really used symbian that much but I assume apps were much lighter on that platform. Was it able to open many apps at the same time without closing them?
<ubptgbot> <Obinna> @Javacookies [haven't really used symbian that much but I assume apps were much lighter on tha …], I believe it was lighter,but the most astonishing thing is that you can keep  apps running in the background for days without even knowing
<ubptgbot> Visitor | Wolfs.Group was added by: Visitor | Wolfs.Group
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @hallyn [hm, but i have a feeling that is where i got it...  anyway i'll fetch the new on …], You might have full memory, i can see many updates and dowmoads on your screenshot, you should delete
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> sudo mount -t tmpfs tmpfs /var/cache/apt/archives
<ubptgbot> AdityaDharewa was added by: AdityaDharewa
<Mac101> hey anyone running ubports on a uk nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> Charckle was added by: Charckle
<ubptgbot> <DMR Yuliya> (Photo, 599x898) https://irc.ubports.com/WF0M4R0V.png
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> @Mac101 [hey anyone running ubports on a uk nexus 5?], Why os an uk nexus 5 diferent from others nexus 5?
<Mac101> i dont know if it is, i know samsung usually has different processors for uk+euro & us
<Mac101> thought worth an ask
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> you will have no issues
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> just be careful with the prices
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> and buy a new battery
<Mac101> hey what platform are you talking through?
<Mac101> like a linked discord or something?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> This is the official TG Supergroup
<Mac101> TG?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Telegram
<ubptgbot> yuejin Neil was added by: yuejin Neil
<ubptgbot> pramudika was added by: pramudika
<ubptgbot> <pramudika> any port for xiaomi devices?
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @pramudika [any port for xiaomi devices?], devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> Pinephone version 48,icons real small ,as if for a tablet
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, it'll be fixed dont worry
<ubptgbot> <Justine Smithies> Just got dev version 48 and now the unity dock and the top bar is really tiny on my BH Pinephone. Everything else is the correct size if I open apps.
<ubptgbot> <pramudika> @vtsoft [devices.ubuntu-touch.io], thx bro
<hallyn> @milkor73 - "on your screenshot" I don't think I posted a screenshot?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> I see now, I am sorry it was Manuel, my eyes mistake
<ubptgbot> <Prshkr> Port for lenovo note 3
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @Prshkr [Port for lenovo note 3], Search xda ?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @pramudika [any port for xiaomi devices?], I am using an unofficial port for mido (Redmi Note 4), the latest version is so damn stable!
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> But some apps aren't working
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> But it is still in alpha
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Yet still it's stable, not sure for those new Xiaomi devices though
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/oMSgkLuX.png Also
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> There are also some official builds
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I didn't know
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> @Justine Smithies [Just got dev version 48 and now the unity dock and the top bar is really tiny on …], Tweak tool change scaling to 8
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> I have playback issues on my oneplus one. Is that a known issue?
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> On youtube I mean
<ubptgbot> <Justine Smithies> @Marathon2422 [Tweak tool change scaling to 8], Thanks for that. 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Marathon2422 [Tweak tool change scaling to 8], actually no, it's still 14. it's just lonmiri that has the wrong scaoing
<ubptgbot> failton was added by: failton
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> @Javacookies [actually no, it's still 14. it's just lonmiri that has the wrong scaoing], Thanks , I will wait for the next version
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> @milkor73 [I see now, I am sorry it was Manuel, my eyes mistake], Thank you, unfortunately doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> I'll try to reinstakl the system, is there a way to reinstall without wipe any app or data?
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> [Edit] I'll try to reinstall the system, is there a way to reinstall without wipe any app or data?
<ubptgbot> DeaDpOOOOOOOOOOOl was added by: DeaDpOOOOOOOOOOOl
<ubptgbot> jonikurunsaari was added by: jonikurunsaari
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @pramudika [any port for xiaomi devices?], Which device in particular?
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> How do I delete an app created with Webber on the PinePhone? Going to my apps in the open store does not work. Going to local-share-applications and deleting the file does not work.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @nefariousNIFFIN [How do I delete an app created with Webber on the PinePhone? Going to my apps in …], either via Tweak tool or long press in the app drawer
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Long press in the app Georges opens open store. Once I’m there I cannot interact with the apps I created using Weber. Touching them does not bring up an interaction menu.
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> How do I do it using the tweak tool?
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Menu -> Apps & Scopes for a list of apps
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @nefariousNIFFIN [Long press in the app Georges opens open store. Once I’m there I cannot interact …], it should open a page in the openstore where you can delete it … anywau, in Tweak tool there's an apps and cscopes tab
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Again, I cannot interact with apps made through Webber in the open store. Long pressing just opens the store and then when I go to my apps it shows them but doesn’t allow me to interact with them.
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> The tweak tool worked though. Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @nefariousNIFFIN [Again, I cannot interact with apps made through Webber in the open store. Long p …], let me try that ob my pinephone, haven't seen that issue
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> The tweak tool is proving very useful. That needs to be installed by default.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it is helpful but I think ideally some of its functions should be implemnted into the core of the system. UTTT is like a testbed of some unofficial features and maybe you can call it a stop gap
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Hey I’m all for baking those features in.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well in this case it is simply a matter of openstore having an issue that needs fixing, it sounds like
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Do I need to report this somewhere? I’ve never been an early adopter of anything before.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://gitlab.com/theopenstore i guess
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Yes, that seems to be a Pinephone only problem. On my "normal" phone I can delete Webber webapps in OpenStore app.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @nefariousNIFFIN [Do I need to report this somewhere? I’ve never been an early adopter of anything …], I just tried on my pinephone though and the open store opens fine and responsive
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Then maybe clear cache as standard solution for all problems?
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> I'm using FP2 on RC channel and after the last update my phone doesn't charge. So I powered it off and try to charge it this way but when it gets to 1% it starts, the battery gets to 0% and it shutdowns again.
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> (Video, 46s) https://irc.ubports.com/fAmkiO5d.mp4
<ubptgbot> marc_petschke was added by: marc_petschke
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> First, I'd recommend updating the OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dikelito [I'm using FP2 on RC channel and after the last update my phone doesn't charge. S …], Use a higher power charger and leave it for a bit
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> It says I am up to date when I search for updates
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @nefariousNIFFIN [It says I am up to date when I search for updates], Go to My Apps in the OpenStore. The updated apps are available at the top.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dikelito [I'm using FP2 on RC channel and after the last update my phone doesn't charge. S …], tried adjusting the battery module? perhaps it's just that something came a bit loose
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> FP2 issues often come down to just things coming a bit loose
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> @amyosx [Use a higher power charger and leave it for a bit], I'm charging it from the wall. I don't have more powerful charger. I left it for about 5 hours but no luck
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Oh no
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Put it in recovery?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i highly doubt anything in the UT update would affect the charging capability of the hardware
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> @amyosx [Put it in recovery?], What was the key combination? Both volume buttons?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dikelito [What was the key combination? Both volume buttons?], Idk
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> @dohbee [i highly doubt anything in the UT update would affect the charging capability of …], Me too, but it is the only thing that was changed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dikelito [Me too, but it is the only thing that was changed], did you take the battery out, and reinstall it, to reseat everything?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> poor contact == poor charging
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> @UniversalSuperBox [Go to My Apps in the OpenStore. The updated apps are available at the top.], That did it. So apps have to be updated through the open store not through system updates? System updates did not show that I needed to update the store, but the store did.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nefariousNIFFIN [That did it. So apps have to be updated through the open store not through syste …], if you're on pinephone i think there's an issue with app udpates in system updates
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Yes, pp
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Thanks everybody
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> @dohbee [did you take the battery out, and reinstall it, to reseat everything?], yes I tried different charges and different contacts
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dikelito [yes I tried different charges and different contacts], i don't mean the charger. i mean the battery module of the phone itself
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> I removed it and put it in again
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well, maybe the battery just died, too
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> :(
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> the thing is it is showing that it is charging when the phone is off but when it starts it shows it is not charging
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably when it tries to boot it consumes more energy than is going into the device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so it discharges too fast
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or maybe some other part of the hardware came loose or such. but it's basically impossible for us to know, really. you just have to fiddle with it, since it's your phone :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dikelito [I'm charging it from the wall. I don't have more powerful charger. I left it for …], If you want to rule out UT: Install TWRP recovery, and see if it charges there. Thats the easiest way to verify it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I once dropped my phone and one of the cables got loose. After opening and reseating all of them it was clear why charging stopped. Additionally also I lost USB and sound, so that was one cable carrying all of this ^^
<ubptgbot> <wouter182> Does someone know how to install codecs for mp3 and mp4 in ubuntu touch (RPI)?
<ubptgbot> <Justine Smithies> I noticed an issue with Dev 47 haven't tested yet with 48. But if I leave the phone to go flat it actually doesn't switch off leaving enough to power it back on. The phone just gets to the Pinephone logo and dies and is stuck in this cycle. To fix I remove the SD card and let it boot to pmos test mode and charge for a while. Then
<ubptgbot>  it'll boot UB once the card is put back in. Pinephone BH.
<ubptgbot> Shaun Kingston was added by: Shaun Kingston
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wouter182 [Does someone know how to install codecs for mp3 and mp4 in ubuntu touch (RPI)?], i guess you'd have to install the debs for software decoding with gstreamer
<ubptgbot> Soscat House was added by: Soscat House
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> @wouter182 [Does someone know how to install codecs for mp3 and mp4 in ubuntu touch (RPI)?], Probably the wrong thing to do but I installed ffmpg and that lets me play mp3 files from the terminal with the `-nodisp` option.
<ubptgbot> <wouter182> @dohbee [i guess you'd have to install the debs for software decoding with gstreamer], Thanks, if it is gstreamer based, than I know enough to solve it.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @nefariousNIFFIN [That did it. So apps have to be updated through the open store not through syste …], actually it's not an update per se in this case, some preinstalled apps on the pinephone apparently have versions that the store can't recognize so what you there is it offers you to install current version of that app in the store.
<ubptgbot> This function is not available in the system settings app.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wouter182 [Thanks, if it is gstreamer based, than I know enough to solve it.], it is, and i suppose there isn't a gstreamer plug-in that uses hardware decoding on pi (assuming it has any hardware codec support)
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> (Video, 61s) https://irc.ubports.com/BnDBBIKN.mp4 Sam
<ubptgbot> <dopefish> (Video, 61s) https://irc.ubports.com/ZM752d4e.mp4 Sam
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> Does anyone know a terminal that works on libertine?
